# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  NeplaĆanje alimentacije - sud ili czss

## s3ja

Nakon dvije godine urednog plaćanja, evo sad već šest mjeseci gospodin ne daje ni lipe. Bez riječi, samo je prestao plaćati. Moje poruke ignorira.

Zanima me da li da krenem sa zahtjevom prema Centru za socijalnu skrb (ono da mi daju pola iznosa alimentacije, a da oni onda potražuju od njega) ili da krenem prema sudu sa zahtjevom za ovrhu.

Zvala sam Centar, rekli su da zahtjevu trebam priložiti samo rodni list i domovnicu djeteta, presudu suda kojim mu je određena alimentacija i da ćemo biti pozvani na saslušanje.
Kako to dalje ide i kolko traje, ne znam.

A da podnesem zahtjev za ovrhu direktno na sud?
Bi li to možda išlo brže?
I u tom slučaju bi mu se odmah s plaće skidao cijeli iznos, a ne samo pola...

Tko podnosi kaznenu prijavu za neplaćanje alimentacije, ide li to po službenoj dužnosti ili kako?

Da li da krenem s postupkom i pred Centrom i pred sudom, pa ko će prije?

Ima li netko iskustva?

----------


## samamama

ukoliko on ima prijavljena primanja, odnosno stalno zaposlenje ovrha je svakako bolja opcija.

centru treba jaaako dugo, inace oni ne gledaju ukupno vrijeme koje almentacija nije placana, nego gledaju vrijeme OD PRIJAVE ne placanja. Znaci ti ako sada prijavis, imati ces pravo na privremeno uzdrzavanje tek za 6 odnosno 9 mjeseci.

ne znam... mozda nebi bilo lose da i kod centra daj prijavu,. pa neka se nađe.. ne znas sto se moze desiti za 6 mjeseci...

----------


## newa

i ja sam u sličnoj situaciji, samo moj  bivši nigdje nije prijavljen. Radi u fušu.. Nemam mu na šta sjesti ovrhom

----------


## s3ja

Zaposlen je, prima plaću...

Ne znam postupak.
Nisam sigurna da li se ta dva posupka uvjetuju, ili možda pak isključuju.

čitam da negdje Centar uvjetuje da se pokreme ovrha i da tek onda oni djeluju. Ili se uvjetuje pokretanjem postupka pred državnim odvjetnikom. možda su to zastarjele inf....

----------


## maria71

tužiš sudu i vrlo brzo se to riješi

----------


## kavofob

> tužiš sudu i vrlo brzo se to riješi


zbilja? ima li tužba za alimentaciju neki prioritet na sudu?

----------


## maria71

imaš pp

----------


## Mukica

daj pliz i meni info na pp

----------


## kavofob

zaključili smo da brzina rješavanja tužbe ovisi o pojedinom sucu :/

ako ima tko drugačije info vezano uz "obiteljske" tužbe neka javi :D

kod mene su u tijeku 2 procesa; prvi u kojem sam imala svega 1 ročište u 18 mjeseci i drugi u kojem sam dobila poziv na ročište 2 tjedna nakon predaje tužbe

i sad ti reci što je na stvari...ma katastrofa

----------


## s3ja

Kavofob i maria71, to ste vi razmjenjivali pp? Ja nemam ništa u inboxu...

I meni se čini da bi to brže sud nego Centar odradio. Osim ako sud u svom 
postupku ne traži mišljenje Centra. Onda opet dođeš na isto...

Definitivno puno toga ovisi kod kakvog suca dođeš. Živa istina. Prvi kod kojeg smo bili
je bio katastrofa. Da nije bilo odvjetnice, tko zna kada i kako bi završilo!

----------


## maria71

ovisi o sucu ili sutkinji, i da brže ide preko suda

(  nisam zaineteresirana strana, ni tužitelj ni tuženi već kolateralna žrtva )  

ako te zanimaju detalji , javi se u inbox

----------


## s3ja

Imaš pp maria71.

...
KOntam da preko suda mogu tražiti ovrhu i na zaostatke i na puni iznos alimentacije,
 dok Centar isplaćuje od dana podnošenja zahtjeva i to 50%, a ne znam potražuje li 
kasnije Centar i tu razliku i zaostatke (ako ne, opet ću morati sama prema sudu)...
Samo još ne kužim ko pokreće pred državnim odvjetnikom kaznenu odgovornost....

----------


## samamama

par odgovora

zahtjev odnosno tuzba sudu i zahtjev centru jedan drugogo NE iskljucuju

ovrha se dobija kada dobijes presudu,a tuzi se na sve zaostale alimentacije ( neovisno o tome koliko je u medjuvremenu centar isplatio jer je CZSS odvojeno tijelo i potpuno odvojeni postupak, a njima ces njihov novac kasnije morati vratiti )

Tuzbu drzavnom odvjetništvu protiv neplatise podnosi CZSS u trenutku kada ti isplate prvu ratu. Tada oni rjesavaju svoj postupak protiv neplatise, a tebi isplacuju onih 50 % minimalca, s time da ti CZSS isplati i zaostatke na koje imas pravo od trenutka podnosenja zahtjeva pa ta prva rata moze biti i ljepi iznos, mislim da sam ja u prvoj rati tj razlici dobila oko 5.000 kn

Kada ti tvoj BM napokon isplati zaostatke alimentacije ili uspijes taj iznos naplatiti ovrhom, ti si DUZNA centru vratiti sve iznose koje ti je centar uplatio.

postupci su svi odvojeni, nadam se da sam barem malo objasnila i razjasnila stvari.


...
KOntam da preko suda mogu tražiti ovrhu i na zaostatke i na puni iznos alimentacije,
 dok Centar isplaćuje od dana podnošenja zahtjeva i to 50%, a ne znam potražuje li 
kasnije Centar i tu razliku i zaostatke (ako ne, opet ću morati sama prema sudu)...
Samo još ne kužim ko pokreće pred državnim odvjetnikom kaznenu odgovornost....[/QUOTE]

----------


## samamama

> zaključili smo da brzina rješavanja tužbe ovisi o pojedinom sucu :/
> 
> a


u pravilu stvari koje ukljucuju djecu imaju prioritet nad svim ostalim stvarima i rjesavaju se u zurnim postupcima. ako vas ne pozovu za mjesec-dva, obavezno pisati pozurnicu

----------


## samamama

> Zaposlen je, prima plaću...
> 
> Ne znam postupak.
> Nisam sigurna da li se ta dva posupka uvjetuju, ili možda pak isključuju.
> 
> čitam da negdje Centar uvjetuje da se pokreme ovrha i da tek onda oni djeluju. Ili se uvjetuje pokretanjem postupka pred državnim odvjetnikom. možda su to zastarjele inf....


nema uvijeta, jedini uvijet je da mozes dokazati ( bankovnim izvodima ) da nisi primila uplate i da imas rjesenje u kojem pise iznos koji je drugi roditelj duzan uplatiti. to su jedina dva papira koja su ti potrebna.

----------


## s3ja

Mislim da mi je sad sve jasno. :Smile: 
Hvala!

----------


## sani1

Najbolje je ovrha na temelju pravomoćne presude na plaći. Napravi se prijedlog za ovrhu, priloži original presuda ili ovjerena kopija (ako je ovrha na istom sudu koji je donio i presudu ne treba original, već samo kopija).
Sud kada zaprimi prijedlog, ukoliko je isti sastavljen sukladno Ovršnom zakonu, samo stavlja pečat i time je rješenje doneseno. Zato je dobro napraviti prijedlog sukladno Ovršnom zakonu. 
U prijedlogu se mogu tražiti i svi zaostaci i to sa kamatom za svaki mjesečni iznos počev od dospijeća, pa do isplate.

----------


## newa

ima li netko prijedlog za ovrhu na imovini.. Bivši mi ne plaća aliment, ne radi pa nemam gdje sjesti na plaću.
Danas sam bila u Centru i pravnica mi je rekla da prvo probam sa ovrhom imovine, a tek onda da napravim zahtjev za provremeno uzdržavanje od Centra.
A kako ide na godišnji, ništa do kraja kolovoza.
a od imovine ima 1/3 stare kuće i stari auto.... strava, šta da radim?

----------


## višnja

Ja imam sličan problem. Alimentaciju ne plaća već godinu i pol, postupak na sudu traje već tri godine jer smišlja razne razloge da ne plaća, da djeca više žive kod njega nego kod mene (što nije istina), pa se traži od czss mišljenje i oni daju mišljenje onakvo kakvo je, ali on uvijek nalazi razlog za prigovor...sve u svemu, niti on plaća išta niti je czss išta poduzeo a jako dobro znaju da ništa ne plaća. 
Sad je stvar u tome da nije nigdje zaposlen, a najstarija kćerka će uskoro 18godina pa me zanima da li unatoč tome mogu pokrenuti ovrhu za alimentaciju i zaostatke bez obzira što će ona biti punoljetna? I kako to ide s ovrhom na imovinu? Što ako i dobijem ovrhu na imovinu jel to znači da ga on mora prodati ili ja to opet moram tražiti u nekom drugom postupku...?
Uff, muka mi je od svega toga i najradije bih sve poslala kvragu a opet ne želim mu pustiti to jer on ne pita kako ćemo kupiti knjige, pribor, izlet ili bilo što.

----------


## tuga05

Ja sam uspjela riješiti problem neplaćanja.
Nakon 6 mj. neplaćanja, budući da otac radi na crno pa nema mogućnosti adm. zabrane na plaću, po savjetu CZSS i odvjetnika otišla sam u DORH i dala izjavu radi kaznene prijave. Prvo me pozvali na MUP mene i njega na razgovor, stigao poziv iz DORH radi vansudske nagodbe, kako otac nije primio poziv DORH je išao sa podizanjem optužnice. Mogu reći da se sve relativno brzo odvijalo (ne, nemam veza nigdje kak otac to tvrdi) :Yes: , i brzo je sazvano i ročište. Saslušani svaki posebno, doma mi stiglo rješenje da je otac osuđen na 5 mj. uvjetno na god. dana i rok od 2 mj. da vrati dug i da daljnjih godinu dana uredno uplaćuje alim, na sudu če sam pokopao izjaviviši kolka su mu primanja bila i kad je radio na crno pa je mogao sasvim bez problema plaćat iznos koji mu je dodijeljen. Preije toga sam na CZSS podnijela zahtjev za privremeno uzdržavanje koje mi je odobreno baš mjesec dana prije tog ročišta na sudu (s tim da se čekalo da bude 7 mj. neplaćanja ). Do prije 2 mj. otac je kolko tolko uredno plaćao alim., sad ponovno kiksa 2 mj......da se razumijemo, nije mi cilj oca strpat u zatvor, ali sve mi znamo da djeca ne žive od zraka...poslala sam e-mail dorhu sa preslikom već postojeće kazn. presude da daju savjet što dalje, evo za tjedan dana stigao mi poziv da se javim u DORH sa oreslikama uplata koje je izvršio.
Stvarno me iznenadila brzina kojom se sve to razvija, nemam stvarno nigdje nikakvih veza, mislim da su institucije napokon stavile problem alimentacije i sličnog vezano uz obiteljsko pravo u prioritet, barem na području gdje ja živim. :Klap: 
Ono što je bilo sporno kod mene je kako sam ja shvatila to rješenje CZSS sa kojim imam pravo na privr. uzdržavanje. Piše da imam pravo na to "tako dugo dok otac ne počne uredno ispunjavat svoju obavezu". Budući da je on imao dug od prije, ja sam shvatila da kad on podmiri taj dug i počne redovno plaćat onda ja njima to javim. E kad se otac pojavio sa uplatnicama koliko je on meni uplatio od kad je dobio kazn. presudu, dobila sam obavijest da moram za ta 2 mj. vratiti privr. uzdržavanje...riječi djelatnice CZSS:"Gospođo, pa vi ste dobili skoro 8tiskn u 2 i pol mj. od oca, vi bi još i novce od CZSS"? :Rolling Eyes: pardonirala sam se, krivo sam shvatila......ali nitko me nije pitao kako sam ja koja sam ostala bez posla i bila na naknadi od burze kako sam prehranila dijete, platila vrtić i režije tih 7 mj. kad nisam dobil ani kune ni od oca ni CZSS.

Želim svima sreću i palac gore, samo strpljenja :Very Happy:

----------


## samamama

wao, tuga05, mislim da cu se i ja uputiti na DORH. Inace, i ja primam privremeno uzdrzavanje vec dosta dugo, i da, tocno je da moras to vratiti kada ti otac pocne uplacivati., zato cuvaj sve uplatnice i vracaj jednu po jednu onda kada ti on za njih uplati.. znac tek kada ti otplati SAV DUG od prije i krene otplacivati mjesece za koje ti je isplatio CZSS (a na svakoj uplatnici pise tocno za koji se mjesec odnosi ) TEK ONDA ti njima vratis novce

----------


## samamama

evo, provjerila kod CZSS. Oni sami podnose kaznenu prijavu DORH-u, tako da ju ja necu podnositi. Jedini problem je sto ju podnose samo jednom na godinu i onda predaju sve predmete od jednom,. za mene to znaci da kasne preko godinu dana sa podnosenjem.. ali nema veze., iskreno se nadam se ce se doticni dovoljno prestrasiti zatvora da ce mi platiti sve zaostatke jer ja iskreno vise nemam pojma odakle i kako hranim i oblacim dijete, a uz to se trudim priustiti mu ljetovanje, zimovanje i koju igracku.. dok gospodin doticni dolazi jednom na mjesec sav preplanuo od sunca, u doba kada je kod nas itekako jos bila zima. Gadi mi se ovaj naj sustav u kojem drzava dozvoljava pojedincima da nose funkciju direktora i istovremeno nemaju prijavljena primanja., ma koga oni to lazu? Divim se sudu u zadru koji je vec masu neplatisa stavio u zatvor, nadam se da ce i ostali sljediti taj primjer

----------


## s3ja

> Stvarno me iznenadila brzina kojom se sve to razvija, nemam stvarno nigdje nikakvih veza, mislim da su institucije napokon stavile problem alimentacije i sličnog vezano uz obiteljsko pravo u prioritet, barem na području gdje ja živim.


tuga05, hvala što si s nama podijelila svoj pozotivan primjer!
i daj ih bože, svakim danom sve više...Čini mi se da se ipak nešto kreće po tom pitanju.... :Smile:

----------


## višnja

Evo i ja sam pokrenula postupak za privremeno uzdržavanje preko czss. Predala sve papire i rekla mi jako ljubazna teta, da će me zvati kad s njim obave razgovor. Trajat će par mjeseci ali da ću dobiti zaostatke. Ne vjerujem da će BM pristati na plaćanje a i to mi je u nekoliko navrata rekao i prijetio. Čak mi je rekla da ako mi nastavi prijetiti da ga obavezno prijavim policiji. Svih ovih godina sam to izbjegavala sve radi djece, nadajući da će se to sve jednom srediti ali evo punih 5 godina nema kraja svemu tome. I što je samomama rekla, i sama se čudim kako sve uspjevam riješiti da djeca što manje osjete da im nešto nedostaje. Ali se ne predajemo  :Smile:

----------


## višnja

Kod nas još ništa :Sad:  Zvala sam Centar, pravnica je bila na godišnjem, vratila se prije tjedan-dva, da ima još slučajeva prije mene tako da još najmanje mjesec dana ništa. Ali soc. radnica je bila jako ljubazna, rekla je da slobodno zovem ali ako bude nešto novo da će me ona nazvati. Malo me to iznenadilo ali na neki način i ohrabrilo.
Budemo vidjeli što će biti od svega, valjda ćemo do tada preživjeti.

----------


## tweety

višnja, pogledaj malo u zakonu, ali ja mislim da je ona dužna u roku od 30 dana odgovoriti na tvoj zahtjev.
to što je ona bila na godišnjem i što ima još slučajeva prije tebe, nek se žali tvom šefu a ne tebi.

pišem ti ovo, jer sam imala primjer u svom centru da nije ništa napravljeno mjesecima tj. dok nisam pritisnula i zvala, zvala, zvala, odlazila tamo.

----------


## samamama

meni su poceli rjesavati stvari tek kada sam se zalila na "administrativnu sutnju" , ne znam sada napamet kojoj sam insituciji to pisala, ali znam da mi je CZSS odmah nakon toga donio rješenje, pozivajući se na moju žalbu. Ako nekome treba, mogu pogledati na papire di i kome se to tocno salje.

----------


## newa

meni bi trebao primjer kako napisati ovrhu na imovini.. ima li itko?

----------


## samamama

ne razumijem tvoj pitanje newa?

ovrhu ne pises ti vec sud. ti trebas tuziti, pa ukoliko dobijes spor i tuzenik ima neku imovinu na svoje ime, onda sud sam na toj imovini odredi ovrhu.

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Samamama, mislim da nisi u pravu, ukoliko tata ne plaća alimentaciju ne treba ga tužiti nego odmah pokrenuti postupak ovrhe.
Mislim da se onda ovrha vrši redom nad primanjima, računima i imovinom.

 :Smile:  Bilo bi lijepo da se javi netko tko ipak o tome nešto zna i ima iskustva, jer, bojim se da i meni prestoji pokretanje ovrhe i to nad imovinom djeda i bake (BM nema ništa).

----------


## samamama

a na temelju cega bi trazila ovrhu? ovrha se moze traziti samo na temelju pravomocne presude ili rjesenja o ovrsi, a na sudu moras dati prvo sve dokaze, izvode sa racuna, moraju te saslusati i onda tek odluciti u tvoju korist odnosno donjeti presudu koja moze biti i ovrsna isprava, znaci prvo i osnovno je da se obrati sudu tuzbom.

Članak 5.Ovršnog zakona:

     (1) *Sud određuje ovrhu*, odnosno osiguranje onim sredstvom i na onim      predmetima koji su navedeni u ovršnom prijedlogu, odnosno prijedlogu za      osiguranje. 


ako ces od bake i djeda nesto potrazivati onda je procedura jos kompliciranija, jer prvo moras isto tako tuziti njega, dokazati da ti nije nista uplatio, on mora dokazati da nista nema na sebe i da nema odakle platiti, trebaju ga provjeriti na mirovinskom, zdravstvenom, mupu ( radi utvrđivanja dali ima neku pokretninu registriranu na sebe ), na poreznoj upravi itd itd. tek kad se ustanovi da nema nista, onda opet moras tuziti baku odnosno djeda. 

mozda bi bilo korisno procitati Zakon o ovrsi jer su tamo navedeni svi postupci i procedura.

http://www.poslovniforum.hr/zakoni/ovrsni_zakon.asp

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Ne znam točno, ali meni u razvodu piše: "...ako roditelj ne uzdržava dijete, baka i djed po tom roditelju imaju dužnost uzdržavati isto."

Mislim da se ovrha može tražiti samo temeljem presude o razvodu braka, bez tužbe i bilo kakvih drugih dokazivanja.
Poznajem jednog javnog bilježnika pa ću svratiti ovih dana k njemu i pitati ga što bi mi točno u tom slučaju bilo potrebno.

Kad saznam nešto preciznije, javim.

----------


## samamama

haha, oprosti ali na ovo sam se morala nasmijati: "Mislim da se ovrha može tražiti samo temeljem presude o razvodu braka, bez tužbe i bilo kakvih drugih dokazivanja."

----------


## newa

neznam više ništa... 
socijalna radnica mi je rekla da trebam napraviti prijedlog za ovrhu na imovini i to nosim na sud, pošto prijedlog za ovrhu na plaći nije prošao, jer bivši nije prijavljenj i navodno nigdje ne radi
a onda slijede ročišta i saslušanja.. naravno da će sud odrediti ovrhu jer ja nisam ni sigurna što on sve ima na svoje ime

zato neznam odakle da krenem

----------


## samamama

newa. evo link sa trgovackog suda u zagrebu, tu se nalaze predlosci za ovrhe.

http://www.tszg.hr/cro/TSZG/Djelokru...dloga-za-ovrhu

Bitno je znaci navesti podatke brakorazvodne presude ( datum, poslovni broj i sud ) iz koje se vidi koliko je doticni duzan placati za uzdrzavanje. Treba navesti tocne datume i iznose koje je do sada uplatio, te konacno koliko je njegov dug do datuma podnosenja prijedloga. Treba priloziti dokaze o uplati, odnosno izvode sa svog tekuceg racuna iz kojeg je vidljivo koliko je i kada uplaceno uzdrzavanje. Bez puno obrazlaganja i ulazenja u zasto i kako, samo tocni podaci sa tocnim iznosima.

----------


## newa

upravo sam to jučer i gledala.. 
Napisala sam nešto, pa ću odnijeti pravnici u centar za soc. da pogleda jel dobro napisano..
izvode nemam, išla pitati u banku mogu li mi oni dati kakvu potvrdu da mi nije plaćeno za pojedine mjesece...kažu ne.. jedino ako sud zatraži onda daju njima...  Pa neka sud traži onda.. Moram još otići u gruntovnicu izvaditi vlasnički list gdje se vidi da je kuća na njemu... i to priložiti... Pa ćemo vidjeti šta dalje...

----------


## samamama

newa. izvode iz banke mozes isprintati i sama ako ima internet bankarstvo, ako nemas odes u banku i oni ti MORAJU dati ispis izvoda, jedino sto se to u banci placa, u erste je oko 5 kuna po izvodu.

Vlasnicki list mozes isprintati i sa interneta i to preko e-pravosuđe, elektronski vlasnicki listovi su valjani dokument na sudu. zasto bi placala 20 kn takse ako ne moras?

Preporucam ti da svakako prilozis sama te izvode jer ces bezveze otegnuti proceduru na sudu., a ja kada sam na sud dosla bez potvrde od banke ( nesto vezano uz placanje kredita ) svejedno su mene trazili da odem u banku i da mi daju tu potvrdu., dakle i sud ima dovoljno posla i nece se htjeti baviti sa tvojim izvodima ( na zalost, ali je tako ). 
Ne znam u kojoj si banci, ali izvodi sa tvog racuna su tvoje vlasnistvo i banka ti ih je duzna ponovno izlistati na tvoj zahtjev.

----------


## newa

moram svakako ići u gruntovnicu jer imam samo adresu, ipak hvala na informacijama

----------


## AceOfSpades

Na sudu ce se proces 'otegnuti' i dugo trajati, a za to vrijeme vjerovatno ni lipe neces dobiti.. Bolja ti je druga opcija..

----------


## samamama

oba postupka se mogu voditi u isto vrijeme i ne iskljucuju jedan drugoga.

----------


## marjetarino

ja imam isto problem no moj BM ne radi i glumi bolesnika vec duze vrijeme!!! sta se dogada u takvim situacijama ??? tko ce meni davati za dijete????? gospodin se prikazuje kao radno nesposoban da bi se izbjeglo placanje !!!! helpp

----------


## s3ja

Ako imaš pravomoćno sudsko rješenje da je dužan plaćati alimentaciju i ako je prošlo 6 (čini mi se) mjeseci od kad ne plaća, javiti se u CZSS. Primaš alimentaciju preko njih, a oni potražuju od njega.

----------


## marjetarino

a nema veze ako on ne radi??? cula sam da im onda uzimaju od roditelja ako zive s njima jer kao dijele kucanstvo ma zapravo briga me kome ce uzimat ,,,javljam se u czss

----------


## višnja

> Evo i ja sam pokrenula postupak za privremeno uzdržavanje preko czss. Predala sve papire i rekla mi jako ljubazna teta, da će me zvati kad s njim obave razgovor. Trajat će par mjeseci ali da ću dobiti zaostatke. Ne vjerujem da će BM pristati na plaćanje a i to mi je u nekoliko navrata rekao i prijetio. Čak mi je rekla da ako mi nastavi prijetiti da ga obavezno prijavim policiji. Svih ovih godina sam to izbjegavala sve radi djece, nadajući da će se to sve jednom srediti ali evo punih 5 godina nema kraja svemu tome. I što je samomama rekla, i sama se čudim kako sve uspjevam riješiti da djeca što manje osjete da im nešto nedostaje. Ali se ne predajemo


Kod mene ništa novog  :Sad:  Evo peti mjesec ide otkako sam predala zahtjev, nigdje nikakvog poziva...ništa...
Prošli tjedan sam pisala Pravobraniteljici za djecu i požurnicu centru da ništa nitko još nije riješio.

Nije dovoljno što se ne možemo od bivših naplatiti i onda još ovakve stvari moraš trpiti od czss..užas

----------


## s3ja

Iskreno, ne znam kako ide taj postupak u CZSS, kaj oni točno sve moraju odraditi da bi ti počeli isplaćivati novce...Mislim da postupak nije jednostavan i da nije tako brz. Pogotovo ako moraju doći do njega, uzeti njegovu izjavu, a on je oglušuje na pozive...

Poanta je da ćeš ti dobiti sve zaostatke od dana podnošenja zahtjeva.

A ako te baš jako muči di je zastalo, odi tamo ili nazovi, pa pitaj! Imaš pravo pitati i znati u kojoj je fazi postupak koji se odnosi na uzdržavanje tvog djeteta.

----------


## s3ja

> a nema veze ako on ne radi??? cula sam da im onda uzimaju od roditelja ako zive s njima jer kao dijele kucanstvo ma zapravo briga me kome ce uzimat ,,,javljam se u czss


Nema veze ako on ne radi. Upravo u takvim slučajevima je najbolje tražiti preko Centra. Već će se oni od njega naplatiti. U slučaju da je zaposlen i uredno prijavljen kod poslodavca, tada je bolje ići na ovrhu.

----------


## višnja

Ne znam što oni moraju odraditi, ali poanta je da nisu odradili ništa! Pravnica je na bolovanju, po ne znam koji put _"znate ima malu djecu pa je često na bolovanju"..._ :Sad: 
Ja bih trebala imati razumijevanja za njihove godišnje, bolovanja a ima li itko razumijevanja kako je nama i djeci koji imaju takve očeve?!
Ja sam totalno razočarana i žalosna što je sve tako tromo i neefikasno :Sad:

----------


## samamama

višnja.

piši centru i uloži žalbu zbog šutnje administracije., temeljem članka 101. zakona o općem upravnom postupku., koji kaže:

Rok za donošenje rješenja Članak 101. (1) Službena osoba dužna je u slučajevima neposrednog rješavanja na zahtjev stranke rješenje donijeti i dostaviti ga stranci bez odgode, a najkasnije u roku od 30 dana od dana podnošenja urednog zahtjeva.
(2) Službena osoba dužna je u slučajevima vođenja ispitnog postupka na zahtjev stranke rješenje donijeti i dostaviti ga stranci najkasnije u roku od 60 dana od dana podnošenja urednog zahtjeva.
(3) Ako službena osoba u propisanom roku ne donese rješenje i dostavi ga stranci, stranka ima pravo izjaviti žalbu, odnosno pokrenuti upravni spor.


Ono što trebas prouciti sada je zakon o upravnom postupku.


Ja sam imala istu takvu situaciju, i nakon žalbe su mi dostavili rješenje u roku od 2 tjedna., a prije je isto bilo., znate, puno predmeta, pa bolovanja, pa godišnji pa ovo pa ono.. slobodno ti njima piši, neka rade svoj posao., ako je kolegica na bolovanju ne znaci da cijeli svijet mora stati.


sretno  :Smile:

----------


## s3ja

Ja sam pokrenula sudski ovršni postupak u kolovozu. Još nije okončano...Ne znam kaj bi rekla.Već sam se navikla da je to čekanje normalno...

Višnja, a jesi li ti podnijela i zahtjev za ovrhu? Pročitala sam tvoje prijašnje postove, pa vidim da ti je jedno dijete punoljetno. Mislim da jedino ovrhom možeš dobiti zaostatke za nju, kao i sve ostale zaostatke. Od Centra dobiješ samo za razdoblje od kad si podnijela zahtjev.

----------


## newa

pozdrav svima
evo ja još tapkam u mjestu. prošlo je 6 mj od mojeg prvog posjeta Centru. naime, bili su godišnji, pa ajmo se dogovoriti za razgovor sa bivšim, pa ajmo mu dati 45 dana da uplati što nije i na kraju ništa od svega toga. Nije ni lipe uplatio naravno.. 
23.12. je pokrenut zahtjev za privremeno uzdržavanje.
Kako mi bivši nije uplatio za 2007. i cijelu 2010. godinu napravila sam ovrhu na cjelokupnoj ( dio kuće i auto) imovini pa to planiram odnieti u sud u ponedjeljak da vidim hoće li od toga što biti.

Pitam ja u centru imam li pravo na besplatnu pravnu pomoć, kaže ona NE. Čim vide da radim da nema šanse
Pitam ima li kakva šansa da bivšoj svekrvi sjednem na mirovinu, pošto bivši ne radi i nema namjeru plaćati.. (čula sam X takvih slučajeva da bake i djedovi otplaćuju) kaže ona NE. Da je on zdrav i sposoban i da nemam šanse.
i Sada što da radim? Nekako mi se čini da ona nema pojma..

Da probam napraviti ovrhu na bakinu mirovinu jer mi je to bolja opcija nego čekati još pola godine da počnem dobivati 50% od alimentacije.. Znamo svi kako su ažurni. I hoću li uopće moći od bake izvući cijeli iznos alimentacije?
Kako to ide? Zna li netko?

----------


## mala30

Imam slično pitanje. Otac djeteta 5 i pol godina ne plaća alimentaciju niti pitaza dijete niti dolazi ju vidjeti.Od 3. mj lani imam pravomoćnu presudu za alimentaciju. Prije 3 tj se odjednom pojavio i sad ne želi isplatiti sve zaostatke nego me uvjetuje sa polovicom iznosa i da se odreknem ostatka. Šta je najpametnije napraviti ? Odvjetnica mi savjetuje ovrhu na plaću ali kako naplatiti  zaostatke?? Zaista mi nije do novaca, ja radim imam dobru plaću i 5 godina sama uzdržavam dijete ali neka ga barem po džepu opali kad već nema odgovornosti i savjesti.

----------


## newa

pa i zaostatke naplati sa ovrhom na plaći..
nisi luda odreći se polovice iznosa... ako radi imaš se šanse naplatiti

----------


## višnja

Evo samo da javim kakvo je stanje kod mene.
Pravnica u centru se vratila s bolovanja i dobijem neki čudni dopis u stilu "roditelj je dužan doprinositi za uzdržavanje...ukoliko 6mjeseci neprekidno, odnosno 9 mjeseci s prekidima ne doprinosti dužan je o tome obavijestiti centar..." Meni je to čudno jer sam baš zbog toga podnjela zahtjev za privremenim uzdržavanjem, a bivši ne plaća i duže od toga, a i tu je informaciju centar imao. Uglavnom, nazvala sam centar (već sam sama sebi dosadna od pisanja silnih podnesaka centru, pravobraniteljici i ne znam kome sve ne) pa mi je pravnica rekla da će ponoviti poziv bivšem da se očituje, pa ako se ne odazove da joj je to dovoljno da se napiše rješenje a oni dalje pokreću postupak.
Da, jedno dijete je već punoljetno, i to znači da ONO samo mora podnjeti zahtjev za ovrhu, a ona to ne želi. Kaže da to sve govori o njemu i da ona ima vremena i da će se to njemu sve obiti o glavu. 
Ja sam podnjela zahtjev za ovrhu za razdoblje do njene punoljetnosti, samo što on ne radi nigdje pa je odvjetnik tražio ovrhu na nekretninu, koja je zajednička i još uvijek vodimo postupak za podjelom imovine...tako da nisam sigurna da li će od toga išta biti.
Ma da bar dobijem to od centra, barem malo da si pomognemo...

----------


## newa

ma strašno... ja ne mogu vjerovati kako to sve sporo ide!!

----------


## mišmali

molim pomoc!! moj bivši ne placa alimentaciju.radi u fušu,nema nikakve imovine.ni auto ni nista,tako da ne postoji nacin za nikakvu ovrhu
Kome se mogu obratiti s obzirom na to da kad god dođem u CZSS uvjek dobijem isti odgovor " mi nismo nadležni za takve stvari"???!!!! tko je onda nadlezan i kako doći do te alimentacije koja je djetetu potrebna da bi imalo onon osnovno!
STVARNO VISE NEZNAM KOME SE OBRATITI JER OCITO NIKOG NIJE BRIGA!!!
POMOČ!!!!

----------


## višnja

Bok,

od rješenja još ni traga ni glasa. Sad me malo brine jer sam čitala na forumu da oni koji dobiju pozitivno rješenje od CZSS da još čekaju mjesecima dok krene isplata. :Sad: 
Ne znam da li netko od vas možda zna, što u slučaju za djete koje je punoljetno, ide u 4.razred gimnazije, podnešen je zahtjev za privremenim uzdržavanjem i za nju dok još nije postala punoljetna. Hoće li i za nju biti određeno privremeno uzdržavanje?

----------


## anny30

Drage moje,
evo moga iskustva.
Otac djeteta ne plaća alimentaciju pa sam pošla na CZSS.Oni su odredili privremeno uzdržavanje u iznosu od 411,oo kn (mala ima 6 god. i po zakonu za njenu dob je potrebno 822,oo kn pa pola mora doprinijeti majka (iako sam nezaposlena),a pola otac,znači CZSS uplaćuje samo očevih 411,oo kn.
Onda CZSS podnosi tužbu DORH-u protiv njega i mora naglasiti da je DORH strašno brz i učinkovit,naravno u potpunosti je na strani djeteta,oni su me pozvali na saslušanje pa onda oca djeteta koji nije htio doći al´ su ubrzo poslali policiju po njega.. :Razz: .Nakon svega DORH šalje tužbu Općinskom sudu i naravno i prijedlog za uvjetnu osudu tako da mora ubuduće plaćati.
Općinski sud je to ubrzo preuzeo,na svakom ročištu osim nas je bila i pravobraniteljica za djecu koja je sve pojedinosti pratila  :Laughing:  i borila se maximalno za dijete.
Konačno sve se privelo kraju,tatica mora isplatiti u roku 3 mjeseca sav dug i ubuduće plaćati redovno alimentaciju uz naravno 2 god. uvjetne osude  :Klap: 
No,odmah je dao otkaz na poslu i otišao na burzu misleći da je tako super al ima i za to lijeka=mora plaćati minimalac tj.970,oo kn.... hihihi....
MOJ SAVJET JE BEZ OBZIRA DALI STE SITUIRANI I DOBROSTOJEĆI (A MALO JE TAKVIH) I ZNAM DA SE TRUDITE DA DJECI NE FALI NIŠTA,SLIJEDITE MOJE KORAKE I SREDITE OČEVE NEK IMAJU SVOJU OBAVEZU,ONI MORAJU UZDRŽAVATI DJECU :Heart:

----------


## newa

i ja sam u takvoj sitaciji, samo što je meni socijalna radnica rekla da joj se javim nakon tri primljene uplate za privremeno izdržavanje i tek onda se pokreće kaznena prijava. Ne razumijem zašto se mora čekati da prođe 3 mjeseca da se nešto poduzme...

----------


## samamama

> i ja sam u takvoj sitaciji, samo što je meni socijalna radnica rekla da joj se javim nakon tri primljene uplate za privremeno izdržavanje i tek onda se pokreće kaznena prijava. Ne razumijem zašto se mora čekati da prođe 3 mjeseca da se nešto poduzme...


hahaha dobri su  :Smile: 
moj centar je cekao punih 12 mjeseci od prve uplate da uopce preda slucaj MUP-u, sto je bilo prije cca 5 mjeseci. od onda sam bila na jednom razgovoru u MUP-u koji mi je rekao da oni salju to dalje drzavnom odvjetništu koje odlucuje o tome dali ima osnova za podizanje kaznene prijave. Matematika je znaci: proslo je cca 18 mjeseci od prve uplate, a od kaznene prijave niti K

----------


## Girica

> znac tek kada ti otplati SAV DUG od prije i krene otplacivati mjesece za koje ti je isplatio CZSS (a na svakoj uplatnici pise tocno za koji se mjesec odnosi ) TEK ONDA ti njima vratis novce


 znači tek kada otplati sav dug od onih 7 mjeseci prije nego je krenula pomoć od czss, počenmo vraćati novac centru? da li sam dobro shvatila?




> Ja sam uspjela riješiti problem neplaćanja.
> Nakon 6 mj. neplaćanja, budući da otac radi na crno pa nema mogućnosti adm. zabrane na plaću, po savjetu CZSS i odvjetnika otišla sam u DORH i dala izjavu radi kaznene prijave. Prvo me pozvali na MUP mene i njega na razgovor, stigao poziv iz DORH radi vansudske nagodbe, kako otac nije primio poziv DORH je išao sa podizanjem optužnice. Mogu reći da se sve relativno brzo odvijalo (ne, nemam veza nigdje kak otac to tvrdi),


 molim te da li ti je trebao odvjetnik ili zaznena prijava na DORHu ide bez potrebe za njim?

hvala unaprijed na odgovorima. :Love:

----------


## newa

meni je soc. radnica rekla da bivši vraća novac državi, ne ja... o Bože pa svatko priča drugačije..

----------


## samamama

ne prica svatko drugacije nego mi se cini da se nikome neda objasniti citavu stvar.

on novac ne vraca drzavi nego tebi placa tvoj dug. kad podmiri svoje dugovanje tebi on je svoj dio zavrsio.
ti si ta koja uplaceni novac ( koji je drzava "posudila" umjesto njega ) vracas drzavi onog trenutka kada ti on podmiri dug. 
I to po principu da prvo vrati prethodna dugovanja i zatim pocne vracati za mjesece za koje ti je drzava placala., kada ti uplati za primjerice 1.mjesec 2011 ti onda iznos od tih 450 kuna za 1.mj.2011 vratis drzavi, pa tako na dalje.
Cuvajte uplatnice  :Smile:

----------


## madelaine

drage samohrane mame  :Heart:  prvo Vam zelim reci da Vam se svima divim i molim Vas za pomoc  :Sad: 

Ne znam stvarno kome da se obratim,a vidim da vi imate svakako puno iskustava.
Otac mi ne placa alimentaciju za zadnjih 9 mjeseci zakljucno evo s 2.mjesecom. Prije 6 godina jedva smo se izborili tuzbom i za tih 960 kuna mjesecno,nakon dugo cekanja  :Sad:  Kao nemogucnost placanja navodi kao otkaz,koji je sporazumni,a svi znamo da to iskljucuje naknadu s biroa.On sam sebe vodi kao jadnog napaćenog,nema za kruh itd.To je sve hrpa lazi jer ga predobro poznajemo.
On otplacuje kredit za auto 1300 kn mjesecno,jos 2 godine cini mi se..pusi malboro,pije kave,kupuje si satove patike..i sl.
E sad,mama i ja smo razmisljale da podnesemo ovrhu nad tom vec tuzbom na koju je donesena presuda,ali ne znamo ima li smisla jer se on vodi kao nezaposlen :/ i na sta bi mu to uopce sjelo? na taj auto? ili? 
Ima velike novce na bankovnom racunu ( saznali smo preko mamine prijateljice koja radi u banci,provjerila je) ali mi to naravno ne mozemo reci na sudu jer bi samo ta zena stradala jer ne smije to raditi jel :S
Imam 19 godina,onaj postupak je vodila moja mama..trebam li ga ja sad tuziti ponovo ili da pokusamo s ovrhom?
Molim Vas za bilo kakvu pomoc...redovita sam studentica ,mama mi radi kao cistacica...nemozemo vise krpati kraj s krajem,9 mjeseci je stvarno previse :Sad: 
Ne zelim da ispadne da ga mi sad zelimo iscijediti za neke pare,ali ako mi nije bio otac u emocionalnom smislu 19 godina mislim da onda bar zasluzujemo ono materijalno sto mi ide po zakonu.

Nadam se da cete mi uspjeti bilo kako pomoci  :Saint:

----------


## Girica

> I to po principu da prvo vrati prethodna dugovanja i zatim pocne vracati za mjesece za koje ti je drzava placala., kada ti uplati za primjerice 1.mjesec 2011 ti onda iznos od tih 450 kuna za 1.mj.2011 vratis drzavi, pa tako na dalje.
> Cuvajte uplatnice


 :Kiss:

----------


## Layla

Bože dragi, koliko nas je u istim situacijama. Kad ovako čovjek razmišlja,misli da je sam, a kad sve ovo čitam, vidim da smo brojne koje se borimo s neplatišama-nažalost.  :Sad:

----------


## saska7

> dakle, moja situacija je takva da je placao od kad  je otisao iz stana do mjesec dana nakon razvoda redovito. a onda je  postalo svakojako. zadnja 4mj nisam dobila ni lipe i naletila na  prijateljicu odvjetnicu koju sam priupitnula sto sad? i naravno koliko  me to kosta.
> krenula sam sad sa postupkom tuzbe preko odvjetnice gdje  trazi ovrhu njegove place za buduce naplate alimentacije kao i naplatu  zaostatka sa zakonskim zateznim kamatama. sto se mene tice, nemam  troskova u tom postupku, a njezini troskovi bit ce naplaceni od njega  takodjer putem ovrhe.
> nisam pravnik, ne bih voljela nesto preskociti  pa kasnije biti zakinuta pa nisam kretala u postupak preko czss.a ili  vec cega samostalno. probala sam pohvatati sve sto je pisano na ovom  forumu, ali svaka situacija je posebna...uzasavam se takvog odnosa preko  odvjetnika, al mi nije nista drugo preostalo.


ovo sam napisala na drugoj temi pa selim ovdje...

----------


## newa

> ne prica svatko drugacije nego mi se cini da se nikome neda objasniti citavu stvar.
> 
> on novac ne vraca drzavi nego tebi placa tvoj dug. kad podmiri svoje dugovanje tebi on je svoj dio zavrsio.
> ti si ta koja uplaceni novac ( koji je drzava "posudila" umjesto njega ) vracas drzavi onog trenutka kada ti on podmiri dug. 
> I to po principu da prvo vrati prethodna dugovanja i zatim pocne vracati za mjesece za koje ti je drzava placala., kada ti uplati za primjerice 1.mjesec 2011 ti onda iznos od tih 450 kuna za 1.mj.2011 vratis drzavi, pa tako na dalje.
> Cuvajte uplatnice


 hvala  :Smile:

----------


## madelaine

ista situacija je bila kod mene.nista preko czzs-a nego sami s odvjetnikom.prvo smo isli s tuzbom,dobili zaostatke za 3 godine unazad ( mislim da se toliko najvise moze dobiti ),troskove parnice nismo mi platili i dobili smo isto iznos kamata  :Smile: 
situacija se rijesila vrlo brzo,hvala bogu. poslije toga smo isli ovrhom na povecanje alimentacije i isto je sve dobro proslo. potpuno Vas razumijem sto negodujete oko takvom odnosa,ali to je ocito jedini nacin na koji mozete dobit ono sto Vase dijete zasluzuje.

----------


## višnja

Evo samo da javim da smo dobili riješenje od czzs i to 2.2. Rečeno mi je da isplata kreće prvi slijedeći mjesec od rješenja, pa pretpostavljam da će to biti slijedeći mjesec. Kakva su vaša iskustva s time, kad to uopće stiže?
Inače ja stalno provjeravam pa sam skužila da je BM zaposlen tako da sam to odmah dojavila odvjetniku pa su izmjenili prijedlog za ovrhu, kažu da će brže ići na plaći nego ovrha na nekretninu  :Smile:

----------


## samamama

višnja. uplate ti obicno stizu oko 20tog u mjesecu za prethodni mjesec.
Ono sto je meni osobno najveca glupost je da ti tu naknadu nosi poštar i ne postoji nikakav nacin da ti ju uplacuju na tekuci racun, tako da ako nisi doma, moras svakim mjesec ici u postu da bi to podigao.
Dali netko prima ovu naknadu na tekuci racun ?

----------


## saska7

jel zna netko koliko dugo traje taj postupak ovrhe na sudu? danas je predan ovrsni prijedlog i odvjetnica mi je lijepo ispricala kamo i kome sve to ide, al nekak sam preskocila pitati koliko to traje sve skupa.

----------


## Girica

> ista situacija je bila kod mene.nista preko czzs-a nego sami s odvjetnikom.prvo smo isli s tuzbom,dobili zaostatke za 3 godine unazad ( mislim da se toliko najvise moze dobiti ),troskove parnice nismo mi platili i dobili smo isto iznos kamata 
> situacija se rijesila vrlo brzo,hvala bogu. poslije toga smo isli ovrhom na povecanje alimentacije i isto je sve dobro proslo. potpuno Vas razumijem sto negodujete oko takvom odnosa,ali to je ocito jedini nacin na koji mozete dobit ono sto Vase dijete zasluzuje.


 bome bravo! tako sam i ja čula da postoji zastara nakon 3 godine. molim te kako si uspjela ne platiti odvjetnika? mene muče dvije stvari.
1. imam li pravo na besplatnu pravnu pomoć kao samohrana majka 3 djece? ne plaća mi se još i odvjetnik za tužbu protiv ex koji ne plaća alimentaciju.
2. nadam se da ex neće postati nasilan ili početi stvarati probleme. znam da je to rizik jer ima dg poremećaja osobnosti ali nema nam druge.

----------


## madelaine

> bome bravo! tako sam i ja čula da postoji zastara nakon 3 godine. molim te kako si uspjela ne platiti odvjetnika? mene muče dvije stvari.
> 1. imam li pravo na besplatnu pravnu pomoć kao samohrana majka 3 djece? ne plaća mi se još i odvjetnik za tužbu protiv ex koji ne plaća alimentaciju.
> 2. nadam se da ex neće postati nasilan ili početi stvarati probleme. znam da je to rizik jer ima dg poremećaja osobnosti ali nema nam druge.



Kada je moja mama napravila tuzbu ja sam jos bila maloljetna stoga ju je kao "vodila" ona za moju alimentaciju.Odvjetnik joj je bio prijatelj kojeg je eto slucajno srela i on ju je i nagovorio na samu tuzbu nakon 14 godina placanja 550 kn za dvoje djece-apsurd.Iz istih razloga kao i Vi je odgadala samu tuzbu.On joj je tuzbu digao bez troskova i vodio parnicu pa mu je ona kasnije od tih novaca ( zaostataka) platila jer stvarno nije imala odakle :/ nezaposlena je bila...ali eto mi smo hvala bogu imali srecu da je naisla na njega.
No,gotovo sam sigurna da Vi imate pravo na besplatnu pravnu pomoc s obzirom na sve uvjete.
Znam sa sigurnoscu ako imate ijedno punoljetno dijete ono moze podignuti tuzbu protiv oca i ima pravo na besplatnu pravnu pomoc sigurno.Ode se DORH cini mi se,prilozi se neki papir iz porezne da nema nista u vlasnistvu i jos poneki papiri i zatim oni to posalju negdje i za 2-3 tjedna dobije se odvjetnik koji je zaduzen za Vas.
Ako ikako mozete nabaviti novac za tuzbu ako nista od ovog ne uspije,nemojte se nećkati.Znam da ste sigurno umorni od svega vise ali sjetite se uvijek da je to borba za Vasu djecicu,a nije fer da se borite sami za ono za sto je jos netko odgovoran.
Vas bivsi ce se sigurno izvlaciti i moj otac je,ulagao je zalbe...poslije tuzbe i na ovrhu.Cak je izjavio i da mu je kredit za auto vazniji od mene i toga sta cu ja jesti.Lagao je i izvlacio se.Sta rec...
Ali neuspjesno.
Sud je stvarno nemilosrdan sto se alimentacija tice samo ako vjerujem da cete imat srece pa ce Vam sve teci u nekom normalnom toku (jer znam da se od zraka ne zivi) :/

Nemojte razmisljati i odite sto prije dignuti tuzbu  :Smile:  Ako jos stosta zatrebate javite se  :Smile:  
SRETNO!

----------


## višnja

Evo mene da javim kakvo je stanje kod nas.
Samo kratki rezime...12.08. podnosim czss (po uputi pravobraniteljice za djecu) zahtjev za privremenim uzdržavanjem, dobivam rješenje 2.2. ove godine, u međuvremenu mi je najstarija kćerka postala punoljetna pa za nju nemam pravo na uzdržavanje, pa sam morala ponovo na czss urgirati jer su na rješenju mi napisali krivo prezime, odnosno prezime od bivšeg (ah, kad mi žene se volimo udavati  :Very Happy: ) pa su morali pisati zaključak o ispravci greške...sve u svemu još uvijek nisam dobila zbog toga isplatu, navodno bi trebalo biti u ovom mjesecu.
CZSS je također podnio kaznenu prijavu protiv bivšeg radi neplaćanja alimentacije, tako da sam već morala u policiju dati iskaz otkad ne plaća alimentaciju. To me jako iznenadilo kako su brzi, očito kad država daje "svoje" novce da se jako žure da ih vrate. Ne znam kakva je dalje procedura, ali imala sam već jednu kaznenu prijavu radi iste stvari, platio je dug nakon dva upozorenja, ali mu stoji još uvijek ta zabilježba pa mi je teta u policiji rekla da mu se ne piše dobro.
Očito je i on toga svjestan, jer je kćerki rekao da će joj otvoriti račun i uplaćivati 500 kn. Ne znam otkud mu taj iznos, jer u presudi stoji da treba plaćati 1100 kuna.
Ali joj isto tako puni glavu da joj je najbolje da ide raditi, da nije za faks(?!) i slično i mislim da je to samo zato da ne bi morao plaćati ako mu to odrede. Isto tako im je još napričao da sam mu ja rekla da ne mora mi ništa plaćati i da sam ga prevarila pa da će sad završiti na prosijačkom štapu!? Ne moram vam govoriti da su to sve puste laži, samo da bi sebe opravdao. Sigurno će mu i u policiji i na državnom odvjetništvu povjerovati u tu priču :Smile: 
Eto toliko od mene, javljam dalje kako će se situacija razvijati.

----------


## anaa64

evo ovako ovdje sam nova ...Imenovani S.B. nije vidio svog sina punih 9 godina sto i nema namjeru .Zanima me tko i kako se vracaju novci sto je isplacivao czss posto bi "trebao "sad on poceti otplacivati zaostatke .Hvala

----------


## anaa64

Evo da vam kazem zastara vam je jedino ako je proslo vise od tri godine znam jer meni je na djetetovih 9 godina on ima od podnesenja tuzbe unazad 4 god tj .neracunaju se prve tri godine djetetovog zivota ....zalosno ali istinito...o tome vam pise na internetu

----------


## saska7

evo i mog update-a
pocetkom 3mj je moja odvjetnica pokrenula postupak ovrhe - rjesenje o ovrsi bilo je napisano pocetkom 4mj ali je otprema sa suda trajala 10ak dana. ipak, prije 15.4. na adresu odvjetnice, bivseg i firme u kojoj rdi stiglo je rjesenje o ovrsi kojim se trazi naplata svaki mjesec odredjene alimentacije za klince, te do iznosa polovice place naplata duga onoga sto nije platio do tada...istina sad ce taj dug placati 100mj (po 100kn ce otplacivati dug od 10000kn) jer je tolika razlika do polovice place, al bit ce placeno  :Smile:  16.4. sjela je na racun prva isplacena alimentacija. eto da znate..ima sanse da se to rijesi...

----------


## samohrani tajo

zanima me kako to ide preko odvjetnika za ovrhu, čuo sam da odvjetnik uzima 3000 kn da sastavi ovrhu, a da ja to ne mogu sam napisat i predati sudu već ovrha mora biti sastavljena od strane odvjetnika

----------


## s3ja

Meni se čini da su troškovi odvjetnika bili oko 1000 kuna i da se oni isto naplaćuju od tuženog, putem ovrhe. Možda ne bi bilo loše otići do par odvjetnika i upitati ih, ili naći nekog na preporuku. Ne bi išla u prvi odvj. ured na koji naiđem, jer stvarno ima svakakvih...

----------


## samamama

službena odvjetnička tarifa :
http://www.hok-cba.hr/Default.aspx?sec=41

odvjetnici nemogu ici iznad ove tarife. mogu ici samo ispod
dakle, pisanje prijedloga za ovrhu: http://www.hok-cba.hr/Default.aspx?sec=41

ako se uzme da je alimentacija recimo 1000 kn mjesecno, vrijednost predmeta spora bi bila 12.000,00 kn odnosno 100 bodova, iz cega proizlazi da je naknada 1.000,00 kn + pdv

----------


## samamama

prijedlog za ovrhu mozes napisati sam ali stvarno to ne bi preporucila jer jedna greska u pisanju ili predmetu ovrhe moze znaciti da ovrhu nikada necete moci naplatiti. ima tu puno zakonksih caka i svakako bi ovrhu trebla pisati strucna osoba.

----------


## Tila

> Otac djeteta ne plaća alimentaciju pa sam pošla na CZSS.Oni su odredili privremeno uzdržavanje u iznosu od 411,oo kn (mala ima 6 god. i po zakonu za njenu dob je potrebno 822,oo kn pa pola mora doprinijeti majka (iako sam nezaposlena),a pola otac,znači CZSS uplaćuje samo očevih 411,oo kn.
> 
> No,odmah je dao otkaz na poslu i otišao na burzu misleći da je tako super al ima i za to lijeka=mora plaćati minimalac tj.970,oo kn.... hihihi....



Ovo je zanimljiv post, mene zanima ako mi može tko objasniti logiku par uočenih detalja!
Dakle CZSS predviđa da je za predškolsku dob djeteta potrebno izdvajati minimum od 822kn, pri tome polovicu plaća roditelj s kojim dijete živi, naravno i kada je nezaposlen. Dakle roditelju koji uzdržava alimentacijom predviđeno je 411kn, zašto je onda minimalac za nezaposlenog tog istog roditelja koji uzdržava, drastično viših - 970kn?!? Uočava li netko logičnost ili je samo meni nejasno?!

Jednako mi je nekorektno baš da se majka buni na činjenicu što mora plaćati dio doprinosa od 411kn, iako je nezaposlena, ali se nimalo ne buni, dapače s neskrivenim oduševljenjem pozdravlja opterećenje nezaposlenom roditelju od 970kn! nije baš ljudski i korektno, jel da?!

Svi smo svjesni da je vrijeme teške gospodarske krize kojom nas je počastila ova nesposobna i kriminalna vlast, i nažalost neosporna je činjenica da zaista mnogi ljudi svakodnevno ostaju bez posla i egzistencije. Firme i obrti se gase preko noći, a oni koji nekako i preživljavaju najčešće ne mogu naplatiti račune mjesecima pa i godinama, jer vlada globalna i neiskorjenjiva nelikvidnost u gospodarstvu... jeste li ikad barem pomislili da su među tim nesretnicima i očevi vaše djece i da su nažalost zaista došla vremena za stiskanje remena i brojna odricanja.

U svojoj okolini vidim mnogo žena koje tu činjenicu naprosto ne prihvaćaju, nego svom silom žele održavati isti standard, ali isključivo preko očevih leđa, pa čak i kad su nezaposleni. 

Ne znam zašto se na činjenicu da je otac završio na burzi odmah cinizmom urote gleda kao je to namjerno učinjeno radi neplaćanja alimentacije. Razmislite malo logično i racionalno, tko si to uistinu danas može priuštiti ostat ih hira bez osla? Zar mislite da rad na crno u ovoj krizi pada s neba?!

Malo koretnosti u sagledavanju situacije jednim relanim pogledom doista ne bi škodilo, a upravo biste razumijevanjem i tolerancijom, pa i podjelom opterećenja novonastale krize rješili mnoge slične financijske probleme. Inaćenjem, prkosom, kaznenim progonom i sl, samo produbljujete jaz s drugom stranom i stvarate još tvrđi otpor, a djeca sigurno nisu zaslužila ponovno otkopavanje ratnih sjekira.

----------


## samamama

draga Tila, vidim da si nova na ovoj temi pa da te malo obrazujemo  :Wink: 

[QUOTE=Tila;1907502]
Dakle CZSS predviđa da je za predškolsku dob djeteta potrebno izdvajati minimum od 822kn[QUOTE=Tila;1907502]

Odlukom ministra zdravstva i socijalne skrbi propisani su minimalni  iznosi potrebni za mjesečno uzdržavanje djeteta, koje je dužan platiti  roditelj koji ne živi s djetetom, što u 2009.g. (NN br. 37/09)  iznosi:


za dijete do 6 godina – 919,70 kuna,za dijete od 7 do 12 godina – 1.082,00 kuna,za dijete od 13 do 18 godina – 1.190,20 kuna.


[QUOTE=Tila;1907502] pri tome polovicu plaća roditelj s kojim dijete živi, naravno i kada je nezaposlen.[QUOTE=Tila;1907502]

ne, ne placa polovicu roditelj sa kojim dijete živi, vec placa cijeli iznos roditelj sa kojim dijete NE zivi.

[QUOTE=Tila;1907502] Dakle roditelju koji uzdržava alimentacijom predviđeno je 411kn, zašto je onda minimalac za nezaposlenog tog istog roditelja koji uzdržava, drastično viših - 970kn?!? Uočava li netko logičnost ili je samo meni nejasno?! [QUOTE=Tila;1907502]

ne, samo je tebi nejasno, ali zato jer nisi upucena u temu. pobrkala si neke stvari. predviđena alimentacija je 920 kn, a iznos koji ti podmiruje drzava tj. privremeno uzdrzavanje izosni 50 % od tog iznosa, ali to ne znaci da ce se drugih 50 % iznosa tom roditelju oprostiti. Drugi roditelj koji ne placa alientaciju riskira kaznenu prijavu koju btw podnosi CZSS preko državnog odvjetništva, a ne majka. 

Jednako mi je nekorektno baš da se majka buni na činjenicu što mora plaćati dio doprinosa od 411kn, iako je nezaposlena, ali se nimalo ne buni, dapače s neskrivenim oduševljenjem pozdravlja opterećenje nezaposlenom roditelju od 970kn! nije baš ljudski i korektno, jel da?!

majka svakako mora doprinositi dio iznosa za dijete, sto je normalno i da cini jer placa struju, vodu, racune, hranu i sve ostale zivotne troskove za dijete.

Druga stvar, da bi majka uopce dobila to uzdrzavanje od CZSS od cca 450 kn mjesecno trebaju biti ispunjeni uvijeti:
Ako roditelj koji je na temelju pravomoćne odluke ili nagodbe dužan  plaćati uzdržavanje djeteta, ne ispunjava svoju obvezu duže od 6  mjeseci  neprekidno ili ako nije platio za 6 mjeseci s prekidima ukupno  unutar razdoblja od sedam mjeseci, centar za socijalnu skrb dužan je na  prijedlog drugog roditelja ili po službenoj dužnosti, donijeti odluku o  privremenom uzdržavanju i u skladu s njom isplaćivati uzdržavanje sve  dok roditelj-obveznik uzdržavanja ne počne ponovno ispunjavati svoju  obvezu, u ukupnom trajanju od tri godine.

u prijevodu, od trenutka kada se prijavi centru, samo u slucaju da drugi roditelj 6 mjeseci uzastopno nije doprinjeo niti jednu jedinu kunu TEK tada ce majka dobiti ovih mizernih 450 kn mjesecno.

Prema tome, sa poslom ili bez posla, nitko mi ne moze reci da niti jedna osoba nije sposobna u 6 mjeseci doprinjeti nesto novaca za svoje dijete. Oni koji se za to odluce da u 99% slucajeva doista to rade namjerno.

Na stranu neke osobne dojmove i to da se majke vesele tome da otac MORA placati alimentaciju, placanje uzdrzavanja je *obaveza* drugogo roditelja i *zakonsko pravo* djeteta. Od iznosa uzdrzavanja se nitko nikada nije obogatio niti usrecio, ali je svakako pomoc. Ako uzmes da npr vrtic samo kosta cca 700 kn mjesecno, onda sve to dobiva drugaciju perspektivu.

----------


## Tila

Imam u okolini nekoliko primjera gdje se žene baš iživljavaju nad bivšim  partnerima i o tome se javno hvale, što nije baš nešto što je ugodno za  čuti. Još uvijek sam uvjerenja da je bivšem partneru i roditelju svoga  djeteta ipak potrebno pristupati sa dužnim poštovanjem, pa čak i  interesom i podrškom, jer i on brine o djetetu s druge strane. Upravo zato je  reagirano na ovu temu, pretpostavljajući da vrlo vjerojatno ima takvih  slučajeva i ovdje. 

Istina je da se alimentacijom ne bi trebalo osobno bogatiti, ali onda u  tom duhu teško možemo shvatiti slučaj jedne Mirele Rupić, kojoj je  dijete postalo "osnovno sredstvo za rad" kojim osigurava mjesečni OD. 

Pa isto tako prilično iritira komentiranje poslovne kolegice kako je  bivšem uspjela citiram: "izmust" 5000kn alimentacije za dvoje djece.  Smatra se vrlo uspješnom u tome i ne osjeća grižnju savjesti iako čovjek  prema njenim riječima ima 11.000kn plaću, kredit od 3.000kn i novu  obitelj s djetetom gdje je nova supruga nezaposlena. Kolegica ima  solidnu plaću oko 7.700kn, dakle nije sirotinja, niti na rubu gladi.  Postavlja se jedno moralno pitanje, da li su njena djeca uistinu  vrijednija od njegovog trećeg djeteta? Dakle lako je izračunati da ona  ima zajednicu od troje osoba sa mjesečnim budgetom od 12.700kn, a on ima  zajednicu od troje osoba sa budgetom od 3.000kn. 

Spominjem ovaj slučaj zato jer je kolegica vrlo šokirana unazad mjesec  dana, kako je lik "odvratan", jer se usudi sa plaćom od 11.000kn  podnijet zahtjev za revizijom alimentacije. Ne bi me čudilo da mu se  možda i plaća smanjila u ovo krizno vrijeme. Pokušano joj je razumno  objasnit da realni troškovi djece (jedno predškolsko, drugo školsko)  nisu baš 5.000kn, ali iako to sigurno razumije, ne želi to prihvatiti i  javno se time složiti. Na kraju je izjavila da ju baš briga, da će ga  baš odrati koliko može i da je zaslužio takav život! između redova se  dalo iščiitati da je to zato što se "usudio" zasnovat novu obitelj.  Čovjek inače redovno brine za svoje djevojčice i cca 10 dana mjesečno  (2x tjedno + svaki drugi vikend) djeca borave kod njega.

Žao mi je takvih slučajeva gdje se ne prepoznaje da je ljubavni  partnerski odnos završen, i da ga treba ostaviti daleko iza sebe sa svim  negativnim porivima koje on nosi, i uspostaviti sasvim novi režim  poštovanja prema partneru s kojim sad treba cijeli ostatak života  održavati čvrstu i zdravu isključivo roditeljsku suradnju za dobrobit zajedničke  djece. Alimentacija je očito kamen spoticanja s kojim mnogi manipuliraju  i to očito s obje strane, a dovoljno je samo pošteno zaviriti u savjest  i vratiti u život one istinske moralne i humane vrijednosti!

----------


## višnja

Evo samo da javim, nakon što je CZSS pokrenuo tužbu, dobivam poziv sa Županijskog suda...znači nekih 4 mjeseca. Jedino nisam očekivala da će dijete od 10 godina morati ići na sud svjedočiti o tome "jel otac plaća alimentaciju ili ne". Nemam ja ništa protiv, da se razumijemo, da djeca kažu jel im tata šta kupi ili im da 50 kuna za bon, to ionako su na centru uvijek isticali da je takvo što poželjno ali alimentacija je nešto drugo. Naravno, bivši je počeo odmah s prijetnjama što direktno meni što poruke preko djece...sve u svemu, kaže čovjek zašto bi on MENI plaćao za djecu koja žive kod mene?! 
Javim kako je prošlo.
pozz

----------


## saska7

sto se tice odvjetnika (u mom slucaju odvjetnice) ona je naplatila svoj trosak 1000kn (98nesto,nesto kn) i to je skinuto sa racuna bm putem ovrhe. prvo je skinut trosak odvjetnika pa onda ostatak za alimentaciju tako da konkretno prva isplata meni je bila manja za tih 1000kn.
mene uzasava njegova izjava da sam ja dobila svoju "zadovoljstinu" time sto sam trazila sudskim putem isplate alimentacije i to nakon sto u 8mj nije platio 5mj ni lipe, a da sam u tom razdoblju ja morala mijenjati posao, placa mi je minimalac plus dnevnice sto dodje na otprilike pola prijasnje place, placam kredit iz braka i sve kartice (jer je sve glasilo na moje ime s obzirom da je moja placa bila veca) i pri tome u moje troskove ulaze i djecja zivotna osiguranja i svi troskovi njihovog zivota koji su u tim mjesecima bili placeni bez obzira na njegovo nesudjelovanje...
meni je trebalo dugo da se odlucim sve u ime postovanja prema njegovoj situaciji, al onda sam shvatila da je to njegova obaveza, a i da sam ja duzna brinuti se o njihovoj dobrobiti i vise nisam imala zapravo opciju nego ici sudskim putem...
kakva zadovoljstina?!? sad bar znam da cu im moci platiti vrtic i skolu i hranu i osnovne potrepstine svaki mjesec

----------


## Layla

Cure, u cijeloj ovoj priči meni nije jasna jedna stvar: i sama se nalazim pred podnošenjem zahtjeva za privremeno uzdržavanje i sve mi je otprilike jasno kako ide; samo mi nije jasno kad se javlja situacija da JA moram vraćat novac koji mi je država uplatila? Ima svakojakih primjera koje sam pročitala.
Još jedna stvar: ako ja sad predam zahtjev, na kakvo to mene saslušanje zovu? Pošalju li oni, CZSS, prije nego pokrenu tužbu, jer sumnjam da će ovaj platit na prvu, nekakvo upozorenje njemu da se očituje radi čega ne plaća?
Ako netko zna svježe informacije...

----------


## abosilj

...imam i ja problem.... ko i svi.... nakon pet godina nakon rastave muž mi zagorčava i nadalje svaki dan života.... prvo je vještačio mene i dijete jer kao nismo normalni... na vještačenje smo išli kod gđe Profaca.. To je bilo 3 mjeseca od rastave.. Mi smo prošli, a on je pao....nakon toga je vještačio gđu Profacu i mene vještake sa nekim privatnim vještakom i trudio se da ospori njezin nalaz... mene taj novi "njegov vještak" nikada u životu nije vidio.... A, niti dijete.... Onda je opet tužio mene jer njegova nevjenčana supruga ima nova saznanja o meni, pa opet sud, pa opet zapisnik itd.idt... Naravno, niti ta žena me nikada nije vidjela.... Onda me tužio da sam alkoholičarka i narkoman, jer sam provela u bolnici 15 dana na otklanjanju tumora... I, tako iz dana u dan to traje ravnih 5 godina.... Sud je meni dodijelio dijete, sa redovnim viđanjima sa ocem... Nikada mu to nisam niti branila niti kada su nastajale "izvanredne situacije" tipa - ja bih sa klincem u šoping u Graz... Onda je počeo mi prijetiti na telefon , kao ja sam nacionalista, srbin, sve nas treba ubiti itd.itd (ne želim nikoga povrijediti s moje strane), ali ja sam granicu CRO prošla samo prema Slo. Otkuda mu to- nemam pojima... Plaćao je 2.000 kuna mjesečno (sam je inzistirao na tom iznosu na CSS), ali mi je i poslao kontrolu u kuću (u kojoj je živio 7 godina). Isti taj CSS poslao mi je doma da me kontroliraju da li imam dovoljno hrane i odjeće za dijete. Brojali su gaće, hlače, jakne i .ostalo.... I namirnice u frižideru... Nažalost, ja spadam u relativno dobrostojeće i  sa klincem živim na 150 m2.... Možemo se igrati skrivača po sobama.... Ali, meni je puklo zdravlje i redovno sam na terapijama koje mi je on prouzrokovao....Doktori kažu -stres... Pa, tko ga ne bi imao? Nedavno je smislio da ima moju ovrhu na svoju plaću, pa mu je to razlog da ne plaća alimentaciju. Kada sam otišla u banku - dobila sam povrat sredstava za auto koji sam uplaćivala 7 godina i sada je kredit zatvoren... Opet mi je radio  ekscese pred kućom i bacao neke papire.... Čovjek nikada nije imao svoj auto, nego kao visoko pozicionirani čovjek u firmi vozi - službeni. I svih godina živio kod mene. Zvala me i jedna njegova odvjetnica i prijetila mi tužbom i ostalim. Rekla sam nema problema - neka mi donese gdje su mu skinuli moja sredstva jer ako banka i ja nemamo pojima o tome - stvar pada u vodu bez argumenata i papirologije. Nakon toga se više nisu javljali. ......Da bih prije deset dana dobila tužbu da dijete traži isključivo za sebe i da o elimentaciji mogu samo sanjati....Ne plaća ju za 7,8 mj 2011 i 10 2011. Vidim da opet nešto smišlja...U međuvremenu je moj vlasnik firmu zatvorio i ja sam na burzi... Bez naknade.... Sada istu tu kuću, troškove dijeteta održavam sa tih 2.000 kuna. Prodala sam veliki auto, kupila mali , ali ne želim odustati  - da dijete to osijeti.  Vodim ga  na godišnji odmor, vodim ga na skijanje, plaćam mu plivanje i  engleski, kupujem mu odijeću i sve što treba. Kako čovjeka "zadržati"?  Uništava mi svako jutro i svaki dan. Dijete i nadalje dobiva (čak sam mu dala i veću satnicu) zbog dobrobiti dijeteta)  ali - ne odustaje. Postoji li mogućnost da ga sredim naplaćujući mu duševne bol ili mora povećati alimentaciju s obzirom na način života na koji je moj sin navikao? Imam prijavu na PU zbog nacionalističkih i prijetećih poruka, dva puta su ga privodili, ali - jok! Njegove ideje su nepresušne. Meni s sa takvim stvarima jednostavno ne da baviti jer time opterećujem dijete, a ono to osijeća. Ne razumijem ženu koja je ranije kritizirala da se majke "inate" - jer meni to nije niti najmanje interes. Samo hoću mir za svojeg klinca. Pa, ako BM ima višak novaca da me stalno blati - neka plati svoj hobi. Ja i za svoj hobi izdvajam svoje novce.  Šaljite prijedloge.

----------


## elektra

:Shock: 
zaista sam u soku  :Shock: 
ostavljena sam bez teksta, jer da neko ide do ovih granica ne moze covjek da povjeruje  :Shock: 
Vi ste veliki borac i svaka cast na tome, nije lako lijeciti se od opake bolseti i pritom brinuti se da dijete ima sve, i boriti se protiv skota, izvinite ali nije nista drugo nego pravi kreten.  :Mad:

----------


## samamama

abosilj.

ja bi na tvom mjestu uzvratila istom mjerom i podnjela zahtjev za zabranu približavanja meni i djetetu. mislim da osnova imas sasvim dovoljno.

takva osoba mi se cini da nebi prezala od toga da naškodi djetetu i kasnije prijavi da ga je takvog dobio od tebe, samo kako bi te ocrnio. 
Nikako mi se ne cini osoba od povjerenja, kojem bi mirne duse davala svoje dijete da ga vidi bez nadzora

----------


## abosilj

Hvala Vam na podršci. Svima. Da nije degutantno - bilo bi žalosno (ovo sam sama smislila). Ali, napravila sam grešku u svojoj 35-oj i sada ju klinac i ja moramo plaćati. Za ideju zabrane pristupa meni i dijetetu , došla sam i ja prije tri - četri godine, kada mi je klinac imao nekih 7-8 godina. Naravno, da sam i prilikom razvoda braka razgovarala prvo sa klincom  - da vidim kako će ga se to dojmiti. Nije ga baš "dotaklo". Međutim, u međuvremenu sam on BM doživjela svašta i ideja oko zabrane pristupa došla je kao normalni slijed okolnosti. Ali, uvijedla sam , kada sam zahtjev imala već pred sobom, da će ovog puta klinac imati poslijedice. Ja ću ispasti baba-roga koja ne dopušta njemu da vidi oca, njegovu priležnicu itd..itd.... Tada sam popustila - sve zbog klinca. Zbog njegovog smirenog načina života i želje da mu tako ostane  i u budućnosti.  I, vjerojatno sam tu pogriješila.... Bitnije mi je bilo da se klinac ne osijeti "drugačijim". u školi, među prijateljima.... Da zadrži savršene ocijene u školi, da ima i engleski u Engleskoj, da ima ljetovanje negdje u Europi (iako danas baš dobro i nekotira taj pojam), da ide na skijanje, da ima sve što želi.... I - usprkos cijene koju plaćam da mu to omogućim - dan - danas - ja sam ipak ostala  ona koju netko tlači... To što sam prodala sve što imam da bi dijetetu omogućila lijepo dijetinjstvo, opet ne valja.  Moj BM me tretira kao "drolju s ulice", koja mora biti sretna jer ga je upoznala. Klinac mu je samo sredstvo da mi se osveti osobno. A, kada si podvučem crtu, nakon svega, tog istog BM ja sam hranila 7 godina.. Vodila sam ga na Tenerife, u London, na skijanja i sve što ide uz to.... Rodbinu sam mu vodila na more, samo da čovjek bude sretan.... Eto Vam sreće...Dan - danas me tlači i na dnevnoj bazi rastura....I - da budem totalno iskrena. .. Kada bi mi netko dao papir i bojice, ja ga ne bih znala nacrtati.... Jednostavno mi je blokirao sjećanja.... Čak i na neke dobre stvari koje su se vjerojatno izdogađale....

----------


## višnja

Kad sve ovo čitam, pomislim si _"Bože mili, koliko ima ovakvih idiota! "
_Draga moja abosilj, mogu ti samo reći, drži se i ne predaj, nisi jedina u takvoj sitauciji, a kako sam i sama prošla svega i svačega, i neka me popljuju svi, misli na sebe, jer koliko god mi činili dobro svojoj djeci, želeći im najbolje, oni to često puta ne vide i ne žele vidjeti. Važno da u tom svem sranju oni super plivaju i iz svega izvlače samo ono što može njima koristiti. Netko će reći "ko vam kriv kako ste ih odgojili" ali tko bi im išta zamjerio? Mojih dvoje djece je već punoljetno, jedno je 11 godina i radi iste one stvari koje su mu radile i sestre. Jer on ne može shvatiti da mu mama želi dobro kad ga "tjera" da uči i izvršava obaveze. Kod tate toga ničeg nema, i naravno da je tata bolji. A koga briga kakve će to posljedice ostaviti na njega? Osim mamu. 
I znam što to znači biti na rubu živaca ali opet se nadaš da će sutra biti bolji dan.
Ja mogu samo reći, da BM punih 5 godina nije platio niti kune, tek povremeno sinu kupi poneke tenisice ili nešto slično, ali svejedno sud to tetira kao brigu, i kako mi je jedna sutkinja rekla "i 10 kuna je briga za djete". Sad primam od centra privremeno uzdržavanje, postupak je na sudu, gdje su me ispitivali da li BM kupuje nam hranu na što sam ja ostala u šoku. Čovjek koji je nebrojeno puta zvao policiju i prijavljivao me za kojekakve gluposti da mi kupuje hranu?! To normalan može povjerovati u to?? Ako nam već hoće ta naš prebogata država plaćati za takve idiote koji imaju bjesne aute, gomile stanova i kuća, razne firme a ne mogu platiti alimentaciju SVOJOJ djeci, neka onda plaćaju.

----------


## sanii

ja sam tražila kod sudca ovrhu još u osmom mjesecu pršli mjesec dobijem rješenje koje je otišlo u finu sada je prošlo skori mjesec i po i nista plaća je gospodinu bila prošli tjedan i uplaćena je uredno na racun a kod mene nema nista neznam u ćemu je sada problem a i da napomenem i ta tužba na ovrhu poprilićno me koštala neznam bivši gospodin se hvali da nema ništa od toga polako i sama počinjem vjerovati u to plaću je dobio a ja još uvijek nista neznam dali mora proći vise dana da fina to preusmjeri il kako al znam da sam oćajna

----------


## sanii

nema prioriteta vjeruj mi nikakvog ganjam se po sudovima već mjesecima zbog alimentacije i vjeruj svaki sam izgubila meni je dodijeljena alimentacije 550kuna po djetetu koju on e plaa već sest mjeseci u centru su me skroz ignorirali i rekli da ga zovem i trazim a ka sam trazila na sudu povecanje posto sam ja zaposlena a 4 sata i imam plaću 1150kuna dobila sam odgovor da nema potrebe za povecanjem i sad jos moram platit njegovog odvjetnika 2500kuna iako je on naveo da ima plaću 2400i invaldininu 600i da neplaća rezije bit ce da je njemu teze zivjet sa tim prihodima nego mei koja uzdrzavam jos dvoje dijece

----------


## analitičarka

> molim pomoc!! moj bivši ne placa alimentaciju.radi u fušu,nema nikakve imovine.ni auto ni nista,tako da ne postoji nacin za nikakvu ovrhu
> Kome se mogu obratiti s obzirom na to da kad god dođem u CZSS uvjek dobijem isti odgovor " mi nismo nadležni za takve stvari"???!!!! tko je onda nadlezan i kako doći do te alimentacije koja je djetetu potrebna da bi imalo onon osnovno!
> STVARNO VISE NEZNAM KOME SE OBRATITI JER OCITO NIKOG NIJE BRIGA!!!
> POMOČ!!!!


mišumali,bila sam i sama u sličnoj situaciji........uglavnom,nema veze što on ništa nema,tebi je najbitnije da imaš pravomoćnu presudu o alimentaciji i viđanjima s kojom onda odeš u centar.......nemoj se dati zbuniti,tamo imaš pravo da napišeš jednu izjavu,znači kojom izjavljuješ pod krivičnom i materijalnom odgovornošću da xy nije plaćao za dijete od tad do tad,ostvaruješ pravo ako ništa nije doprinjeo za dijete 6mj neprekidno ili 9 mjeseci s prekidima,e sad najbolja je situacija kad onaj tko bi trebao plaćati nije platio ništa u tih pola godine,nakon što predaš izjavu,centar zove drugu stranu na potvrdu,ako ti bivši tad potvrdi tvoju izjavu,ostvaruješ pravo na alimentaciju od države,iznos ovisi o dobi djeteta :Smile:

----------


## spajki

evo me prvi put na nekom forumu i nikad mi nije jasno kako to da nikad se nitko od pravnika ne nađe da nam ovdje na forumu odgovori i sam se izreklamira?!ja sam Vam već na čudu 2god.ne plaća alimentaciju,novaca nemam pa sam sve pokušala da dođem do onog što je naše.krenula sam na centar i odustala jer ne znaju ništa objasniti a i ponudili mi od dosuđenih 1200,00kn bijednih nekih 4stotine i nešto sitno(nisam zapamtila jer mi je bilo smješno kad sam čula samo prvu brojku).napokon se našao neki pametan odvjetnik koji me pridobio na moje nemam novaca,kad vam se isplati alimentacija uzet ću vam 15%.u tom trenu bi mu dala i sve samo da se netko više prihvati mog predmeta bez da odmah dam novac :Smile: )tako da smo sada trenutno na kaznenoj prijavi i čekam da me policija zove na razgovor......drž te fige da to sve brzo ide jer ne mogu više gladni smo i žedni dok gospon ima firme,obrte dva auta.....

----------


## arwen8

Pozdrav svima!
 Molila bih Vas za savjet ako znate što je najbolje činiti. Dakle, prijateljica je rodila prekrasnu djevojčicu u prosincu 2010.godine. Ne živi niti u bračnoj niti u izvanbračnoj zajednici, otac malene ju je napustio kada je saznao da je trudna. U travnju prošle godine priznao je očinstvo nad malenom. Nakon toga, prijateljica je odlučila podnijeti tužbu radi uzdržavanja djeteta. Bratić joj je pronašao odvjetnika, koji je njegov prijatelj. I tako je moja prija njemu odnijela sve papire, a on se još nije pokrenuo. Svaki put kada ga ona nazove on joj kaže da će joj napraviti to i doslovno ju otpili. Njoj je postalo neugodno više ga zvati, a on ništa ne poduzima. Rekla je da mu daje još jednu šansu, a onda kreće dalje. Nezaposlena je, živi sa roditeljima, nema nikakvih primanja. A njezin taj bivši, on je priča za sebe. Ima nešto više od 30 godina, nezaposlen je. Mogao bi raditi, ali sudeći po onome koliko sam ga upoznala, ne podnosi autoritet pa je to vjerovatno razlog što je apsolutno svugdje dobio otkaz. Što je najgore od svega, postao je beskućnik. Tako mu odgovara, živi u nekoj kući sa još njih nekoliko. Žalosno je samo što on može raditi, zaraditi, ali neće. I što da ona sada radi?
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## samamama

> mišumali,bila sam i sama u sličnoj situaciji........uglavnom,nema veze što on ništa nema,tebi je najbitnije da imaš pravomoćnu presudu o alimentaciji i viđanjima s kojom onda odeš u centar.......nemoj se dati zbuniti,tamo imaš pravo da napišeš jednu izjavu,znači kojom izjavljuješ pod krivičnom i materijalnom odgovornošću da xy nije plaćao za dijete od tad do tad,ostvaruješ pravo ako ništa nije doprinjeo za dijete 6mj neprekidno ili 9 mjeseci s prekidima,e sad najbolja je situacija kad onaj tko bi trebao plaćati nije platio ništa u tih pola godine,nakon što predaš izjavu,centar zove drugu stranu na potvrdu,ako ti bivši tad potvrdi tvoju izjavu,ostvaruješ pravo na alimentaciju od države,iznos ovisi o dobi djeteta


eh, da je to barem tocno.

istina je da ostvaruje pravo ako ništa nije doprinjeo za dijete 6mj neprekidno ili 3 rate u proteklih 9, ali OD TRENUTKA PRIJAVE U CZSS. Prevedeno, tek kada dodjes prijaviti u CZSS tek tada pocinje ici to vrijeme i moras cekati minimalno 6 mjeseci i moliti boga da ti u tom roku nista ne uplati. 
Dakle, drage moje, ako imate ovakvu situaciju ili se bojite da ce situacija postati takva, treba sto prije prijaviti u CZSS jer se inace gubi jako, jako puno vremena.

meni za 2 mjeseca istice famozni period od 3 godine koliko primam privremeno uzdrzavanje, nista nisu rijesili, DORH ga nije osudio niti mu je donesena presuda., i kad ja njih pitam: sta cu ja sad? on kazu: sory, nije nas problem.

----------


## samamama

> nema prioriteta vjeruj mi nikakvog ganjam se po sudovima već mjesecima zbog alimentacije i vjeruj svaki sam izgubila meni je dodijeljena alimentacije 550kuna po djetetu koju on e plaa već sest mjeseci u centru su me skroz ignorirali i rekli da ga zovem i trazim a ka sam trazila na sudu povecanje posto sam ja zaposlena a 4 sata i imam plaću 1150kuna dobila sam odgovor da nema potrebe za povecanjem i sad jos moram platit njegovog odvjetnika 2500kuna iako je on naveo da ima plaću 2400i invaldininu 600i da neplaća rezije bit ce da je njemu teze zivjet sa tim prihodima nego mei koja uzdrzavam jos dvoje dijece


ne razumijem zasto mislis da trebas platiti njegovo odvjetnika? svatko placa svoje troskove.

sto se tice ovrha od fine, oni prvo jedno vrijeme odvajaju sredstva na svoj racun i tek kada se sakupi određeni iznos ( par tisuća kuna ) krenu sa isplatama tebi. Ne pitaj me zasto to rade, vjerojatno imaju takvu direktivu, a drzava u medjuvremenu okrene taj novac jedno 50 puta, pa ga tebi isplate.. a kamate od ulozenog novca odlaze .. hm.. pretpostavljamo gdje.

----------


## anchie76

> Pozdrav svima!
>  Molila bih Vas za savjet ako znate što je najbolje činiti. Dakle, prijateljica je rodila prekrasnu djevojčicu u prosincu 2010.godine. Ne živi niti u bračnoj niti u izvanbračnoj zajednici, otac malene ju je napustio kada je saznao da je trudna. U travnju prošle godine priznao je očinstvo nad malenom. Nakon toga, prijateljica je odlučila podnijeti tužbu radi uzdržavanja djeteta. Bratić joj je pronašao odvjetnika, koji je njegov prijatelj. I tako je moja prija njemu odnijela sve papire, a on se još nije pokrenuo. Svaki put kada ga ona nazove on joj kaže da će joj napraviti to i doslovno ju otpili. Njoj je postalo neugodno više ga zvati, a on ništa ne poduzima. Rekla je da mu daje još jednu šansu, a onda kreće dalje. Nezaposlena je, živi sa roditeljima, nema nikakvih primanja. A njezin taj bivši, on je priča za sebe. Ima nešto više od 30 godina, nezaposlen je. Mogao bi raditi, ali sudeći po onome koliko sam ga upoznala, ne podnosi autoritet pa je to vjerovatno razlog što je apsolutno svugdje dobio otkaz. Što je najgore od svega, postao je beskućnik. Tako mu odgovara, živi u nekoj kući sa još njih nekoliko. Žalosno je samo što on može raditi, zaraditi, ali neće. I što da ona sada radi?
> Hvala


Ponavljam post korisnice za slučaj da ste ga fulali, jer je prošlo vremena od pisanja do odobravanja (kada je vama postao vidljiv).

----------


## samamama

> evo me prvi put na nekom forumu i nikad mi nije jasno kako to da nikad se nitko od pravnika ne nađe da nam ovdje na forumu odgovori i sam se izreklamira?!ja sam Vam već na čudu 2god.ne plaća alimentaciju,novaca nemam pa sam sve pokušala da dođem do onog što je naše.krenula sam na centar i odustala jer ne znaju ništa objasniti a i ponudili mi od dosuđenih 1200,00kn bijednih nekih 4stotine i nešto sitno(nisam zapamtila jer mi je bilo smješno kad sam čula samo prvu brojku).napokon se našao neki pametan odvjetnik koji me pridobio na moje nemam novaca,kad vam se isplati alimentacija uzet ću vam 15%.u tom trenu bi mu dala i sve samo da se netko više prihvati mog predmeta bez da odmah dam novac)tako da smo sada trenutno na kaznenoj prijavi i čekam da me policija zove na razgovor......drž te fige da to sve brzo ide jer ne mogu više gladni smo i žedni dok gospon ima firme,obrte dva auta.....


sve si to mogla i bez odvjetnika da si od CZSS prihvatila tih 450 kn., jer u tom slucaju drzavno odvjetništvo po službenoj dužnosti pokreće kaznenu prijavu. Puno je vjerojatnije da ce drzava uspjeti naplatiti nesto od tvog bivseg, nego sto ces to uspjeti ti, a u njihovom slucaju prijeti mu kazna zatvora pa onda svi najednom nekako nadju novce da plate.

druga stvar,. ti i dalje mozes od czss traziti pomoc, bez obzira sto si sama vec podnjela prijavu. osobno, meni je i tih 450 kn u svakom slucaju bolje nego nista!

----------


## samamama

arwen, neka ode drugom odvjetniku da joj napise tuzbu, a moze ju napisati i sama i predati na sud.

----------


## anatom

cure molim savjet.


predana je molba za privrmeno uzdrzavanje.Otac je ocito kontaktiran od czss jer je vrlo brzo poceo uplacivati neke iznose i to uredno do 20.tog u mjesecu.Sto se moze ocekivati dalje?taj otac uplacuje puno manji iznos nego bi trebao i naravno prije prijave czss 6 mjeseci nije platio ni lipe.
ima li kakve nade za privremeno uzdrzavanje?

----------


## samamama

anatom,

privremeno uzdrzavanje namjenjeno je kao nuzna pomoc onima koji ne dobivaju nista za djecu., iz cega proizlazi da se ti ne ulazis u tu skupinu.

----------


## anatom

hvala na odgovoru.na svu srecu neradi  se o meni.sretno svima <3

----------


## stray_cat

Roditelji iz cijele Hrvatske kojima je potrebna besplatna pravna pomoć radi alimentacije mogu se obratiti HOK-u na adresu Koturaška 53/II, Zagreb, telefon 01 6165 200 ili e-mail hok-cba@hok-cba.hr.

----------


## tončica

Molim odogvor da li netko ima slicno iskustvo.
Prije godinu dana sam preko odvjetnika podnjela kaznenu prijavu za neplacanje alimentacije za 4 godine, za dvoje malodobne djece. I do dana danasnjeg jos nije zakazano 1. rociste. Zanima me da li je je to inace uopbicajno u hrvatskom sudstvu ili sam naletjela na izuzetno inertnog suca koji nije u stanju u godinu dana zakazat rociste.

----------


## darijo157

zovem se darijo,razveo sam se 2001,imam kcer za koju sam se brinuo do sada..kupovao joj sve za skolu,odjecu,tehniku,mobitele,bonove,njena majka bona nije kupila..nesto uplacivao na racun,na ruke,pricest napravio u osijeku,a ja zivim u splitu,pa zamislite 5 puta godisnje po nju gore dole,vracaj..samo goriva,da bi njena majka sada trazila sve zaostatke od 2001 jer zna da nemam dokaza,imam svjedoka puno sto sam radio i dijete je svjedok,ili u zatvor hoce me poslati..eto bio sam covjek i htio da dijete sto manje osjeti razvod i da me nema ,a pogledajte sta mi radi..i sto da ja sada radim,,????

----------


## samamama

@tončica. na zalost, sudovi su upravo takvi, meni je proslo skoro 2 godine do zakazivanja prvog ročišta. 

mozes poslati požurnicu, i cekati..

@darijo, vi cete morati u sudsku parnicu i tamo cete dokazivati svatko svoju pricu, predlagati svjedoke i ostalo. Ja nikada nisam nista htjela uzeti na ruke niti bilo kako, nego samo i skljucivo preko racuna od banke! upravo da se jednog dana ne desi nesto ovako. Sad sud i drugi put pametnije., a ako ne uspijete dokazati da ste novac i dali - onda vam ne gine placanje. Kod nas je teret dokazivanja na strani koja je optuzena, i obrnuto je nego u svijetu, kriv si dok ne dokazes da si nevin. Na tvoj mjestu bi pocela sakupljati racune, svjedoke i dokaze., i ne se libiti cak i lagati malo na sudu sa izmisljenim svjedocima, jer se ocito i bivsa supruga planira koristiti lažima. Inace, zaostaci obroka alimentacije zastarjevaju nakon 4 godine ( ako nisu određeni presudom )

----------


## strumpfeta05

@tončica ...nemam riječi, ne znam odakle si ali ovo je stvarno užasno da je od podizanja prijave prošlo godinu dana i ništa od ročišta; ja sa svojim slučajem nisam imala takvih problema, ne znam da li su te već zvali na dorh da daš izjavu i onda oni dižu optužni prijedlog i dobivaš poziv za sud.......sve to traje, ali da tako dugo to mi čudno....možda da odeš osobno na sorh i raspitaš se?! ja sam od podizanja prijave za nekih 2-3 j. bila pozvana na dorh, i još je prošlo nekih 2-3 mj. da stigne poziv za sud, naravno prije toga obavijest dorh-a da je podignut optužni prijedlog - kad se radi o kaznenoj prijavi.

Na tvome mjestu raspitala bi se osobno na dorhu/sudu - ne znam šta radi odvjetnik  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## samamama

ovisi gdje je sud, u rijeci je standardno da se toliko ceka za zakazivanje ročišta.

----------


## samo ja

dobar dan svim.
imam pitanja na koja nemogu dobiti odgovore pa vas molim za strpljenje ako ponavljam ista pitanja.
dakle 2006 se razvodim,dijete pripada meni,ocu dosuđeno 800 kn alimentacije jer ne radi niti ima kakve imovine. plača on tako nekih godinu dana kako stigne (ja se ne bunim jer mi trebaju novci pa kad stignu dobru su došli). s time da plača vrtić (400 kn) a ostatak meni na račun.
dolazi do situacije da malog dofuram u vrtić i teta mi neda da ga ostavim jer vrtić nije plačen 5 mj?! ja pojma nemam o tome jer kakti tata to plača i moljakam da ga taj dan ostave u vrtiću i da ću ja to rješiti. plačam 2000 kn i dolazim pameti,svjesna sam da od toga niš jer BM ima pored sebe curku koja ga vrti oko malog prsta i govori mu što treba raditi. 
čekam još god dana da nešto plati ili da se sjeti da ima dijete ali ništa,uzme maloga kada mu paše a to je jednom mjesečno i onda priča kako ga hrani i kako mu kupuje.
mali kreće u školu i ja pucam,dosta je bilo,ništa mu ne kupuje,ja se brinem o svemu,o plačanju škole (boravak), o trninzima,o opremi za treninge,o izletima,putovanjima,ljetovanju i itd... sve mi to nije teško (ružno izgleda kada ovako nabrajam) jer je moje dijete i jako ga volim i jako sm ga željela,a tata mu stvarno nije fer. i nemože se izmotavati da nemože plačati jer ne radi i jer je stanje u državi takvo,jer da se i ja tako ponašam drage moje/moji pa domovi bi bili puni naše djece-delikvenata o kojima se nitko ne brine.
uglavnom otišla ja u CZSS i predala zahtjev za prijevremeno uzdržavanje (to je bilo krajem 2010),dobivam rješenje (dijete će dobivati 531 kn) početkom 2011 i odmah zaostake od 3 mj. u 7. mj 2011. pozvani smo na maloljetnički sud (prije toga sam morala davati izjavu i u policiji o neuzdržavanju djeteta od strane oca) i tamo je BM dobio nepravomoćnu presudu da mora u roku od god i pol uplatiti sve zaostake ili god dana zatvora. Tada je sutkinja rekla da ćemo dobiti rješenje na kućnu adresu u roku od mjesec dana i da imamo pravo žalbe u roku od 8 dana.
u međuvremenu ja ne dobivam nikakvo rješenje na kućnu adresu,odlazim na sud i doznajem da je rješenje išlo (ja ga nisam dobila),da se BM žalio na presudu i da je to na Županijskom sudu. DALI IMA TKO SLIČNO ISKUSTVO? Kako da ja sad dođem na Županijski sud kad nemam nikakav broj spisa,niti neznam dali sam ja stranka u sporu,jer CZSS pokreće postupak?
i konačno na kraju,danas me zove soc.radnica da moram doći k njima,da se mjenja zakon i da se povečava naknada pa da moram doći dati izjavu (rade reviziju) da bi mogla dobiti novo rješenje za naknadu koju prima od države. naravno mora doći i BM,ali čisto sumlja da će biti zainteresiran tak da će se to produžiti...

----------


## samamama

> u međuvremenu ja ne dobivam nikakvo rješenje na kućnu adresu,odlazim na sud i doznajem da je rješenje išlo (ja ga nisam dobila),da se BM žalio na presudu i da je to na Županijskom sudu. DALI IMA TKO SLIČNO ISKUSTVO? Kako da ja sad dođem na Županijski sud kad nemam nikakav broj spisa,niti neznam dali sam ja stranka u sporu,jer CZSS pokreće postupak?
> i konačno na kraju,danas me zove soc.radnica da moram doći k njima,da se mjenja zakon i da se povečava naknada pa da moram doći dati izjavu (rade reviziju) da bi mogla dobiti novo rješenje za naknadu koju prima od države. naravno mora doći i BM,ali čisto sumlja da će biti zainteresiran tak da će se to produžiti...


naravno da se zalio na presudu kad je za njega osuđujuca.. ja upravo prolazim kroz to.

presudu vjerojatno nisi dobila jer nisi stranka u postpuku ( kao niti ja ).

ne znam kako bi mogla doci do broja spisa na županijskom sudu i dali bi ti ga mogli dati obzirom da nisi stranka, vec je stranka on kao okrivljenik i drzavno odvjetnistvo kao tuzitelj.

Meni je nejasno to da oni ne salju nama te presude, kako ce itko znati dali je on izvrsio svoju obavezu i dali je izvrsio dodatni uvijet presude? I kako bi mi uopce mogle znati da je donesena presuda, mene nitko nije obavjestio, nazvao, poslao mi nista, nego sam preko kolega saznala da je osuđen.. ma mislim..

----------


## strumpfeta05

Cure, ne znam zašto vi niste dobile presudu.....ja i moj bivši smo bili na sjednici izvanraspravnog vijeća radi ukidanja uvjetne kazne radi neplaćanja alimentacije...naravno ništa mu nije ukinuto nego dani dodatni rok od 4 mj. da plati sve zaostatke i one koji će u vremenu doći na naplatu.....ja sam presudu dobila mj. dana od ročišta na sudu, ali naravno gospodin ne želi svoje podići koje mu je pokušano biti uručeno preko pošte....zovem u pisarnicu telefonski, veli mi žena tamo da je neuredna dostava...naravno......zovem nakon 2 tjedna sutkinju , sad već bude 2 mj. od kad ja primila presudu, i veli ona: žao mi je, sve mora iči po zakonu (misleći na dostavu)....pa naravno, nisam ni ja mislila da ga ona zaskoči kod kuće.....e sad dok opet spis dođe sutkinji pod ruke, pa dok da eventualno sud.dostavljaču na dostavu, pa opet ništa neće biti jer eto gospodin i njegova nova gospođa nikome ne otvaraju vrata.....e sad kad će to njemu i kako biti dostavljeno pitam se ja, pitam.....pa i ako ikad hoće, ako se još i žali.....pa kolko će toga biti za platiti........mislim, njegov problem.....a znam da namjerno ne želi ništa dati za dijete, još izjavljuje na sudu da uzdržava dijete od svoje nove partnerice (btw. to dijete ima 16 god. i tata za nju plaća alimentaciju)........u kakvoj mi to državi živimo?! nikad kraja :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## samo ja

> Cure, ne znam zašto vi niste dobile presudu.....ja i moj bivši smo bili na sjednici izvanraspravnog vijeća radi ukidanja uvjetne kazne radi neplaćanja alimentacije...naravno ništa mu nije ukinuto nego dani dodatni rok od 4 mj. da plati sve zaostatke i one koji će u vremenu doći na naplatu.....ja sam presudu dobila mj. dana od ročišta na sudu, ali naravno gospodin ne želi svoje podići koje mu je pokušano biti uručeno preko pošte....zovem u pisarnicu telefonski, veli mi žena tamo da je neuredna dostava...naravno......zovem nakon 2 tjedna sutkinju , sad već bude 2 mj. od kad ja primila presudu, i veli ona: žao mi je, sve mora iči po zakonu (misleći na dostavu)....pa naravno, nisam ni ja mislila da ga ona zaskoči kod kuće.....e sad dok opet spis dođe sutkinji pod ruke, pa dok da eventualno sud.dostavljaču na dostavu, pa opet ništa neće biti jer eto gospodin i njegova nova gospođa nikome ne otvaraju vrata.....e sad kad će to njemu i kako biti dostavljeno pitam se ja, pitam.....pa i ako ikad hoće, ako se još i žali.....pa kolko će toga biti za platiti........mislim, njegov problem.....a znam da namjerno ne želi ništa dati za dijete, još izjavljuje na sudu da uzdržava dijete od svoje nove partnerice (btw. to dijete ima 16 god. i tata za nju plaća alimentaciju)........u kakvoj mi to državi živimo?! nikad kraja


možda nismo dobile jer je nepravomoćna,odnosno ima pravo žalbe? :Evil or Very Mad: 
ispravite me ako griješim.
danas sam bila u CZSS,povečali mi naknadu za 20 kn.... i kaže pravnica da ja ne dobivam ništa jer državno odvjetništvo i BM se sude!!!!

----------


## Water

> @tončica. na zalost, sudovi su upravo takvi, meni je proslo skoro 2 godine do zakazivanja prvog ročišta. 
> 
> mozes poslati požurnicu, i cekati..
> 
> @darijo, vi cete morati u sudsku parnicu i tamo cete dokazivati svatko svoju pricu, predlagati svjedoke i ostalo. Ja nikada nisam nista htjela uzeti na ruke niti bilo kako, nego samo i skljucivo preko racuna od banke! upravo da se jednog dana ne desi nesto ovako. Sad sud i drugi put pametnije., a ako ne uspijete dokazati da ste novac i dali - onda vam ne gine placanje. Kod nas je teret dokazivanja na strani koja je optuzena, i obrnuto je nego u svijetu, kriv si dok ne dokazes da si nevin. Na tvoj mjestu bi pocela sakupljati racune, svjedoke i dokaze., i ne se libiti cak i lagati malo na sudu sa izmisljenim svjedocima, jer se ocito i bivsa supruga planira koristiti lažima. Inace, zaostaci obroka alimentacije zastarjevaju nakon 4 godine ( ako nisu određeni presudom )


U parničnom postupku je teret dokazivanja na obvezniku plaćanja doprinosa uzdržavanja da je ispunjavao svoju zakonsku obvezu, a to proizlazi iz posebne zakonom predviđene zaštite maloljetnika kao primatelja uzdržavanja. Dakle neovisno o tome da li je obveznik uzdržavanja tužitelj ili tuženik.

Davanje lažnog iskaza je kazneno djelo (ovo se odnosi na savjet u vezi lažnih svjedoka).

----------


## Water

*samo ja*

U kaznenom postupku si ti zakonska zastupnica oštećenika (tvog djeteta) i presuda će ti biti dostavljena tek nakon pravomoćnosti. Na županijskom sudu će prvostupanjska presuda biti ili potvrđena ili ukinuta ili preinačena, ako bude potvrđena ili preinačena - tada je pravomoćna, ako bude ukinuta tada postupak još traje.

Tvoje i interese tvog djeteta u kaznenom postupku zastupa državno odvjetništvo.


*strumpfeta05*

Ne brini presuda će biti uručena kad-tad, ako nikako onda preko policije.

----------


## samo ja

> *samo ja*
> 
> U kaznenom postupku si ti zakonska zastupnica oštećenika (tvog djeteta) i presuda će ti biti dostavljena tek nakon pravomoćnosti. Na županijskom sudu će prvostupanjska presuda biti ili potvrđena ili ukinuta ili preinačena, ako bude potvrđena ili preinačena - tada je pravomoćna, ako bude ukinuta tada postupak još traje.
> 
> Tvoje i interese tvog djeteta u kaznenom postupku zastupa državno odvjetništvo.
> 
> 
> *strumpfeta05*
> 
> Ne brini presuda će biti uručena kad-tad, ako nikako onda preko policije.


hvala,javim ako dođem do kakvih info

----------


## dalmatia

Dobra večer sa jednom kompliciranijom pričom,imam 27 god., VSS,radim za minimalac i nemam novaca za odvjetničke savjete, te sam se odlučio obratiti ovdje u nadi da će netko imati bar djelomično rješenje,  naime pišem u ime svoje majke (1961g.) jer je ona slabijeg obrazovanja a time informatički nepismena,i doista ne znam kojoj instituciji se obratit ...
Donesena je presuda gdje se nalaže bivšem mužu(1961) da za uzdržavanje troje maloljetne djece doprinosi mjesečni iznos od 900kn od siječnja 2009, do danas dotični nije uplatio ni kune. Sud je presudio ove iznose, citiram:  „jer su ostvareni uvjeti da plaća nešto niže iznose , zbog razloga što je predlagatelj u zadnje vrijeme nezaposlen, no isti je relativno mlađa osoba , u punom životnom naponu,zrelosti i sposobnostima, time da je svojevoljno nedavno dao otkaz, tako da može i treba naći sebi zaposlenje i osigurati novčana sredstva za sebe i kao otac za zajedničku djecu, pa se uzev u obzir sve okolnosti konkretnog slučaja, a posebno cijeneći njegove kreditne obveze ocijenjeno primjerenim dosuditi mjesečne iznose na ime uzdržavanja u iznosu od po 900,00kn za svako dijete, a obzirom na okolnosti konkretnog slučaja, time da da može doprinositi i više kad se njegova materijalna situacija poboljša, dok je predlagateljici priznato na ime uzdržavanja što gotovo u cijelosti vodi brigu i skrb o djeci stranaka, te je aktivna u nalaženju zaposlenja, te osiguranja djeci adekvatnih materijalnih uvjeta i po cijenu zaduživanja“
E sad problem je što je ova cijena zaduživanja došla do toga da je majka u minusima na dvije kartice oko -18.000,00kn, + ima mjesečni kredit cirka 1200kn kao poklon od bivšeg muža( otplatila je ona i puno veće njegove  dugove šutke samo su tad još bili u braku formalno) . Ista radi za 3000kn neto i ima dječji doplatak od 1200 kn mjesečno. Problem je što joj 01.09.2012 ističe 3 godine produžavanja ugovora na određeno u jednom našem marketu i voda je došla do grla jer ako je nisu šljivili prije 3 godine u jednoj velikoj „socijalno osjetljivoj“ tvrtci koja je u tom mjestu zatvarala pogon zašto bi je u tom dućanu.
Bivši je teški ovisnik o kocki i slatkorječivi sociopat koji vješto manipulira drugima, koji je osim nje uveo u kredit stariju kćer koja je tad radila u istoj tvrtci, dvoje svojih kolega sa posla koji su mu bili isto jamci,svoga oca, bivšeg gazdu pod izlikama da mu novci trebaju za djecu iskamčio isto u više navrata pozamašnu sumu, svoje rođake i prijatelje i sve s kojima je imao neku prijateljsko rodbinsku poveznicu. Sebi je na ne znam koji način otvorio račune u desetak banaka i podigao u svakoj bar jedan kredit(kad se sve zbroji astronomske cifre).Ukratko on bi lagao  da mu trebaju novci iz ne znam kojeg razloga , ljudi mu povjeruju pošto je patološki lažljivac,digne kredit i jednostavno izbjegava te ljude(saznavali smo najčešće preko poziva tih ljudi).  
A sad veliko finale, bivši još živi u istom stanu kao i ona, ništa ne radi niti išta doprinosi,sve troši(struju,vodu),djed ga se boji( a ni ne zna kako ga izbaciti iz stana jer je ovaj u posjedu ) kao i majka, jer je čitav život je trpila njegova psihička i fizička maltretiranja(da bivši je i agresivan,ali nema nijednu  prijavu zbog zlostavljanja zbog majčine uporne šutnje,naivnosti i dobrote ). 
Godišnje majka dobije 2 puta jednokratnu pomoć od cca 800kn od czss, problem je što ona živi sa djecom u djedovom (otac od bivšeg) stanu od 59 kvadrata (koji je još društveni stan, znači papiri nisu čisti), te joj djed ne uzima stanarinu jer se ona brine za njega,djed nema veliku mirovinu i pokriva taman njegove mjesečne potrebe. U czss-u pravnik joj govori da nema pravo na pomoć oko 1500kn mjesečno jer bivši stanuje u istom kućanstvu te kao zašto bi država plaćala taj dio što ga on troši(iako nema u biti veze sa tim kućanstvom on je tu nametnik), i sad bi ona kao trebala ići živiti u podstanare(sa troje maloljetne djece) da može dobiti tu naknadu i taman pokriti troškove najma  i možda upasti u još veće probleme.
Uglavnom prikupili smo dokumente za besplatnu pravnu pomoć od HOK-a,da bar krenemo od nečega, prvo ovrha na njegova buduća primanja da budu u redu isplate prije ovrha od banke .S tim da on ništa ne radi zadnjih 5 godina(osim par mjeseci ljeti),te je upitno  hoće li ikad više raditi nešto prijavljen ,pošto i on zna da mu sve uzmu banke.
Da li država može zaštiti nju i djecu u ovakvim slučajevima? Da li se može žaliti na administrativnu šutnju pošto je czss zavlači dosta vremena a trebali bi dignuti tužbu pred dorh-om zbog zanemarivanja djece, obratit se pravobranitelju za djecu i sl. Unaprijed se ispričavam zbog ovolikoga posta ali pokušao sam dati što više informacija.

----------


## samamama

tesko se za snaci u ovom postu gore., ali ako sam dobro shvatila tvoja mama i njen bivsi svekar su u dobrim odnosima i oboje bi htjeli da se bivsi muz od tvoje mame, odnosno sin od tvog djeda, iseli iz zajednickog stana? odnosno, stan niti nije niciji vec je drustveno vlasnistvo.. drugim rijecima morati cete ga otkupiti ukoliko zelite da bude vas.

hm... nezgodna situacija koja moze trajati godinama.. ja bi se na njenom mjestu odselila negdje drugdje.

obzirom na primanja moze dobiti pomoc od czss i vjerojatno od grada. Ne znam kako je za druge gradove, ali recimo grad rijeka daje 800 kn na ime stanarine, podmiruje troskove struje, vode i komunalija odvojeno.

jednom kad krenu tuzbe i ovhe cijela njihova situacija ce postati neizdrziva, ja to ne bi mogla podnjeti... zivjeti u istoj kuci sa nekime sa kime se sudis.. ne znam..

----------


## BigMe

pozz!
ne znam da li sam na pravom mjestu,ali imam pitanjce....s obzirom da mi bivši ne uplaćuje alim.ma službeno smo razvedeni od 3.mj.o.g.,zvala sam socijalno da pitam kamo sad.i oni mi vele da trebam na sud poslati,tj dostaviti zahtjev za ovrhu sudske presude.e sad meni nije jasno!ja bih kao trebala napisati nešto u tom zahtjevu,a ne znam kako to ide,pa ne mogu samo napisati "meni bivši ne uplaćuje alimentaciju,pa se eto žalim"....
ako netko od vas zna što se treba napisati(da ne ispadnem tulava pred sudom,ili me ne operu "ljubazne"službenice),bila bih jako zahvalna. :Smile: 
lijep pozz

----------


## samamama

> pozz!
> ne znam da li sam na pravom mjestu,ali imam pitanjce....s obzirom da mi bivši ne uplaćuje alim.ma službeno smo razvedeni od 3.mj.o.g.,zvala sam socijalno da pitam kamo sad.i oni mi vele da trebam na sud poslati,tj dostaviti zahtjev za ovrhu sudske presude.e sad meni nije jasno!ja bih kao trebala napisati nešto u tom zahtjevu,a ne znam kako to ide,pa ne mogu samo napisati "meni bivši ne uplaćuje alimentaciju,pa se eto žalim"....
> ako netko od vas zna što se treba napisati(da ne ispadnem tulava pred sudom,ili me ne operu "ljubazne"službenice),bila bih jako zahvalna.
> lijep pozz


prijedlog za ovrhu je jedna od stvari koju nemozes pisati sama, to ipak treba napisati pravnik ili ja javni bljeznik jer je dovolja samo jedna greska da ovrha bude neprovediva.
zato, ako je tako, radije plati da ti pravnik to napise. 

prije nego odes da ti napisu prijedlog za ovrhu, sakupi podatke o tome gdje radi i kod koga, dali placa mirovinu i o eventualnoj imovini koju ima ( preslike vlasnickih listova itd. ), broj racuna u banci i slicno jer ti svi ti podaci trebaju kod sastavljanja prijedloga za ovrhu.

----------


## BigMe

Puno hvala! :D

----------


## Mami,mam

Neznam kako otvoriti novu temu pa ću pokušati ovdje
Sudska presuda sa klauzulom pravomočnosti je donešena 28.12.2011g
Ovršni postupak i blokada donešeno u 3mj da mora isplatiti zaostatke od 33000kn...napominjem da nije uplatio ništa
Otišla sam na policiju u 2mj i podnjela prijavu i dobijem rješenje 28.8.2012 iz Državnog odvjetništva da nije kriv jer iz objektivnih razloga njije mogao plačati. (u prijevodu nema posao,nema nekretnine,pokretnine)
U 7mj sam imala uvjete prijaviti  i predati zahtjev u Centar za plačanje alimentacije od države koji još nije rješen...zbog godišnjih i što nije dao izjavu u svom centru (iz drugog je grada)
Pitanje što je progon?
I pošto gosp.ne želi plačati i eto kaže državno nemože kako sad od babe i djeda to tražiti?
Od centra/države ću dobiti 460kn svaki mj max 3godine...ali nikako mi neide u glavu zar će sad on tri godine bez brige šetati ovim svijetom i nebiti kažnjen?
Evo malo o mojoj situaciji za početak bilo kakav svjet,sugestija bila bih zahvalna!!! 
p.s. svakako mi ukažite ako sam propustila koji korak u postupku

----------


## Mami,mam

Jaaao meni ja sam podnjela prijavu u Mup u 3mj i 28.8 2012g dobijem rješenje da nije kriv!!!! jer iz objektivnih razloga nije bio u mogućnosti da plaća....nema posao,nekretninu niti pokretninu...
Imam pravomoćno rješenje suda da mi mora isplatiti zaostatke u iznosu od 33000kn u 3mj, a sad je 9mj. 
Privremeno uzdržavanje sam tražila u 7mj još nisam dobila rješenje (vjerovatno zbog godišnjeg) a i to će iznositi 460kn max tri godine....
Halo žene pa mi smo mađioničari koji uzdržavaju djete od zraka,odječa im nevidljiva kako je to moguće...
Mene zanima što je to progon? 
 Kako stoje stvari ako tužim njegove roditelje da plačaju...(znam da ide od dana podnošenja tužbe)- što se dogodi sa zaostacima?
Eto ako mi netko može ukazati ukoliko sam neš propustila il savjet dati kako da nastavim....Hvala

----------


## samamama

mami,mam. 
ne beri brigu i nemoj misliti da nece biti kaznjen, samo je drugacije kada postupak protiv njega vodi drzava ( sto ce se desiti kada ti odobre privremeno uzdrzavanje ), nego kada ga vodis ti. Drzava nije sklona nekome oprostiti svoje pare jer oni iz "objektivnih razloga" nije moga placati nesto. nista ne brini.. i moj isto nema stan na svoje ime, kao direktor je, a ne prima placu ( mos mislit ) pa ga je DORH svejedno tuzio i sud osudio. vjerujem da bi bilo drugacije da sam ja sama htjela pokretati postupak.

----------


## Mami,mam

Samamama hvala ti na odgovoru
problem mi je još jedan nastao...a to je da su mi iz centra rekli da on ima sve uvjete za ukidanje roditeljstva....zbog neviđanja i neplaćanja(zanemarivanje djeteta),ako možda znaš dali ga to oslobađa plaćanja alimentacije ili samo gubi pravo odlučivanja u vezi djeteta...hvala

----------


## dijana52

Imam i ja pitanje. Dali mogu ja stupiti sa tužbom za alimentaciju iako imam odvjetnika?? Zadnja stvar koja se napravila je bila 09/2011 upis oca u maticu rođenih i dalje ništa.

----------


## samamama

> Imam i ja pitanje. Dali mogu ja stupiti sa tužbom za alimentaciju iako imam odvjetnika?? Zadnja stvar koja se napravila je bila 09/2011 upis oca u maticu rođenih i dalje ništa.


tvoj odvjetnik te moze zastupati samo u onim predmetima za koje ga ti sama opunomocis.

----------


## mojadjevojcica

> Najbolje je ovrha na temelju pravomoćne presude na plaći. Napravi se prijedlog za ovrhu, priloži original presuda ili ovjerena kopija (ako je ovrha na istom sudu koji je donio i presudu ne treba original, već samo kopija).
> Sud kada zaprimi prijedlog, ukoliko je isti sastavljen sukladno Ovršnom zakonu, samo stavlja pečat i time je rješenje doneseno. Zato je dobro napraviti prijedlog sukladno Ovršnom zakonu. 
> U prijedlogu se mogu tražiti i svi zaostaci i to sa kamatom za svaki mjesečni iznos počev od dospijeća, pa do isplate.



MIslim da bi ja ovo tribala napraviti ali mi bas i nije jasno kako. Ako moze malo bolje objasnjenje.

----------


## mojadjevojcica

> neznam više ništa... 
> socijalna radnica mi je rekla da trebam napraviti prijedlog za ovrhu na imovini i to nosim na sud, pošto prijedlog za ovrhu na plaći nije prošao, jer bivši nije prijavljenj i navodno nigdje ne radi
> a onda slijede ročišta i saslušanja.. naravno da će sud odrediti ovrhu jer ja nisam ni sigurna što on sve ima na svoje ime
> 
> zato neznam odakle da krenem


Kako ste napravili prijedlog za ovrhu na placu?

----------


## mojadjevojcica

> Samamama hvala ti na odgovoru
> problem mi je još jedan nastao...a to je da su mi iz centra rekli da on ima sve uvjete za ukidanje roditeljstva....zbog neviđanja i neplaćanja(zanemarivanje djeteta),ako možda znaš dali ga to oslobađa plaćanja alimentacije ili samo gubi pravo odlučivanja u vezi djeteta...hvala



Ja sam procitala na raznim forumima da i ako otac izgubi ocinstvo sto su rijetki slucajevi alimentaciju mora placati, sto meni nema logike. Tako da ako netko ima tocnu informaciju puno bi pomoga. Ja sam isto tako od socijalne radnice dobila savjet da trazim oduzimanje ocinstva jer mi dijete svakako nema oca i na dijete to nece utjecati.

----------


## Girica

> Otišla sam na policiju u 2mj i podnjela prijavu i dobijem rješenje 28.8.2012 iz Državnog odvjetništva da nije kriv jer iz objektivnih razloga njije mogao plačati. (u prijevodu nema posao,nema nekretnine,pokretnine)
> U 7mj sam imala uvjete prijaviti  i predati zahtjev u Centar za plačanje alimentacije od države koji još nije rješen...zbog godišnjih i što nije dao izjavu u svom centru (iz drugog je grada)
> Pitanje što je progon?
> I pošto gosp.ne želi plačati i eto kaže državno nemože kako sad od babe i djeda to tražiti?
> Od centra/države ću dobiti 460kn svaki mj max 3godine...ali nikako mi neide u glavu zar će sad on tri godine bez brige šetati ovim svijetom i nebiti kažnjen?
> Evo malo o mojoj situaciji za početak bilo kakav svjet,sugestija bila bih zahvalna!!! 
> p.s. svakako mi ukažite ako sam propustila koji korak u postupku


odvjetnik ti sastavi i podnese mjeru privremenog uzdržavanja, čekaš da odluka suda postane pravomoćna i ovršna, nakon 6 mjeseci možeš podnijeti na DORH prijavu i onda ti ex mora isplatiti ili ide u zatvor (što ga ne rješava duga). to je progon. za to vrijeme dok čekaš možeš dobivati od czss dio alimentacije a ex onda i to mora vratiti.
zato je važno odmah po podizanju tužbe za rastavu podnijeti i zahtjev za privremenom mjerom.

----------


## mojadjevojcica

> Samamama hvala ti na odgovoru
> problem mi je još jedan nastao...a to je da su mi iz centra rekli da on ima sve uvjete za ukidanje roditeljstva....zbog neviđanja i neplaćanja(zanemarivanje djeteta),ako možda znaš dali ga to oslobađa plaćanja alimentacije ili samo gubi pravo odlučivanja u vezi djeteta...hvala


Ja sam citala i raspitivala se i cula sam da alimentacija ostaje i nakon oduzimanja roditeljske skrbi ali neznam kako je to u praksi.

----------


## samamama

> Ja sam citala i raspitivala se i cula sam da alimentacija ostaje i nakon oduzimanja roditeljske skrbi ali neznam kako je to u praksi.


dobro si cula.
ako se nekome i oduzme pravo na roditeljsku skrb i dalje mu ostaje obaveza placanja alimentacije. nije ni meni bas logicno, ali je tako.

----------


## kriv

Molim odgovor. Djeca su mi bila sudski dodjeljena i bila su kod mene 3 godina.Majka nije niti kune dala za njih niti sam ja trazio.Prije godinu dana su djeca dodjeljena njoj posto sam ja ostao u to vrjeme bez posla i imali smo dogovor da na moram davati za njih alimentaciju kao sto nije ni ona davala predhodne tri godine iako je sud donio odluku o placanju alimentacije vec sam djeci kupio kako sam kada bio u mogucnosti.I ona i ja se sada nalazimo u braku sa drugim partnerima.Ne nalazim se u zemlji i koliko sam nacuo da je ona pokrenula neku tuzbu ili tako nesto zbog mog neplacanja.Znam da sam kriv za neplacanje i molim vas da mi navedete koliko me mogu teretiti za godinu dana da moram platiti iako ne radim i isto tako da li ja imam pravo pokrenuti tuzbu protiv supruge za one 3 godine dok su djeca bila kod mene.

----------


## samamama

obzirom da je postojala sudska odluka o tome da su djeca dodjeljena tebi i da je majka duzna placati uzdrzavanje, imas osnove i jos uvijek vremena za potrazivati taj iznos ( zastara je nakon 5 godina ). 

mogu te teretiti za ukupan iznos koji si bio duzan placati, a nisi ga platio plus zakonske zatezne kamate.

e sad, jedini problem sa tvojom eventualnom tužbom je sljedeci: djeca vise nisu kod tebe, pa nisam sigurna dali je sada moguce potrazivati zaostatke u njihovo ime., upravo zato jer se tuzba uvijek pokrece na zahtjev djeteta koje je onda zastupano po punomoćniku ( onom roditelju kojem je povjereno na cuvanje i odgoj ). u tvom slucaju to vise nisi ti.

----------


## samamama

sve dodje na svoje.. kad tad  :Smile: 

BM je napokon pravomoćno osuđen., doduse uvijetno, na 8 mjeseci zatvora uz uvijet da plati sve zaostatke. 
jos samo nekoliko mjeseci i uvijet istice, a on i dalje ne placa nista... a ja samo cekam dan kada ce povuci uvijetnu osudu i napokon ga poslati na mjesto koje zaslužuje: zatvor.

vise mi nije ni do novaca ni do nicega i neizmjerno me veseli ZATVOR  :Yes:

----------


## strumpfeta05

> sve dodje na svoje.. kad tad 
> 
> BM je napokon pravomoćno osuđen., doduse uvijetno, na 8 mjeseci zatvora uz uvijet da plati sve zaostatke. 
> jos samo nekoliko mjeseci i uvijet istice, a on i dalje ne placa nista... a ja samo cekam dan kada ce povuci uvijetnu osudu i napokon ga poslati na mjesto koje zaslužuje: zatvor.
> 
> vise mi nije ni do novaca ni do nicega i neizmjerno me veseli ZATVOR


Samamama ,

uskoro idem na 3. ročište već u vezi ukidanja uvjetne radi neplaćanja aliment....iskreno, baš se ne nadam ničemu....provjeravalo se navodno u kakvim uvjetima živi otac od strane CZSS, on radi na crno što izjavio sam prošle god. i koliko zarađuje.....sad je tvrdio da je nezaposlen, ali gle čuda našao je posao tj.dana poslije 1. ročišta. Na 2. ročištu bila sam ja, on na 2. nije mogao jer je "radio"....ali kolko i poznato sutkinja nije dobila papire da je on zaposlen...štoviše, od mirovinskog ima potvrdu da nije zaposlen; na burzi izdržao 2 dana , mislim, pa ne bi valjda prihvatio kakav poslić ...i sa, što očekivati? baš nisam optimistična, opet bude dobio nekakav rok od neznam kolko mjeseci i tako se vrtimo u krug  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## samamama

> Samamama ,
> 
> uskoro idem na 3. ročište već u vezi ukidanja uvjetne radi neplaćanja aliment....iskreno, baš se ne nadam ničemu....provjeravalo se navodno u kakvim uvjetima živi otac od strane CZSS, on radi na crno što izjavio sam prošle god. i koliko zarađuje.....sad je tvrdio da je nezaposlen, ali gle čuda našao je posao tj.dana poslije 1. ročišta. Na 2. ročištu bila sam ja, on na 2. nije mogao jer je "radio"....ali kolko i poznato sutkinja nije dobila papire da je on zaposlen...štoviše, od mirovinskog ima potvrdu da nije zaposlen; na burzi izdržao 2 dana , mislim, pa ne bi valjda prihvatio kakav poslić ...i sa, što očekivati? baš nisam optimistična, opet bude dobio nekakav rok od neznam kolko mjeseci i tako se vrtimo u krug


imas li odvjetnika ili se zastupas sama?

koliko znam, sud utvrđuje samo dali su ispunjeni svi uvijeti navedeni u uvjetnoj presudi i ima ovlasti jedino uvijetnu osudu pretvoriti u bezuvijetnu, a ne odlucivati o produzenju rokova i nema ovlasti produživati rok jer je rok već utvrđen pravomoćnom sudskom presudom. 
malo se raspitaj kod advokata, mislim da u slucaju produzenja roka imas osnovu za žalbu.

----------


## strumpfeta05

> imas li odvjetnika ili se zastupas sama?
> 
> koliko znam, sud utvrđuje samo dali su ispunjeni svi uvijeti navedeni u uvjetnoj presudi i ima ovlasti jedino uvijetnu osudu pretvoriti u bezuvijetnu, a ne odlucivati o produzenju rokova i nema ovlasti produživati rok jer je rok već utvrđen pravomoćnom sudskom presudom. 
> malo se raspitaj kod advokata, mislim da u slucaju produzenja roka imas osnovu za žalbu.


Nemam odvjetnika, a i navodno tako sam čula kad je kazneno u pitanju, ne može se koristiti odvjetnik ?! Inače, od strane DORH-a nitko ne dolazi na ročišta, uredno pozvani...... budemo vidjeli.......ma ionako se bude on žalio to sam sigurna unaprijed.........a vrijeme ide i ide ....

----------


## samamama

> Nemam odvjetnika, a i navodno tako sam čula kad je kazneno u pitanju, ne može se koristiti odvjetnik ?! Inače, od strane DORH-a nitko ne dolazi na ročišta, uredno pozvani...... budemo vidjeli.......ma ionako se bude on žalio to sam sigurna unaprijed.........a vrijeme ide i ide ....




svatko u svim postupcima ima pravo da ga zastupa opunomoćenik tj. odvjetnik.

spominjes DORH., je to znaci da je to njihova tuzba, ako sam dobro shvatila? ti si u tom postupku onda samo stranka tj.oštecenik? 
moj savijet ti je da odes u DORH ili da se sama raspitas kod nekog drugog odvjetnika jer sam ja gotovo sigurna da sud u ovom postupku ne moze produžavati tj. mijenjati rokove koji su utvrđeni pravomoćnom presudom, on smije i može utvrđivati jedino dali su ispunjeni uvijeti ili nisu.
ispod je tekst iz kaznenog zakona pa ga malo pogledaj, mozda pomogne.. po meni jednom se jos moze odgoditi rok, ali odgađanje roka u nedogled nema nikakvu funkciju niti svrhu..

_Opoziv uvjetne osude_  Èlanak 69.  (1) Sud æe opozvati uvjetnu osudu i odrediti izvršenje izreèene kazne  ako osuðena osoba u vrijeme provjeravanja poèini jedno ili više kaznenih  djela za koja joj je izreèena kazna zatvora od dvije godine ili teža  kazna. 

(2) Sud može opozvati uvjetnu osudu i odrediti izvršenje izreèene kazne  ako osuðena osoba u vrijeme provjeravanja poèini jedno ili više kaznenih  djela za koja joj je izreèena kazna zatvora u trajanju manje od dvije  godine ili novèana kazna. 

(3) Kad opozove uvjetnu osudu i odredi izvršenje izreèene kazne u  sluèajevima iz stavka 1. i 2. ovoga èlanka, glede izreèenih kazni  postupit æe prema odredbama ovoga Zakona o odmjeravanju kazne za djela u  stjecaju. 

(4) Kad sud ne opozove uvjetnu osudu (stavak 2.) za novo kazneno djelo  može izreæi kaznu ili uvjetnu osudu. Ako izrekne uvjetnu osudu, sa prije  izreèenom i novom izreèenom kaznom postupit æe se prema odredbama ovoga  Zakona o odmjeravanju kazne za djela u stjecaju, ali æe se odrediti  novi rok u kojem se jedinstvena izreèena kazna neæe izvršiti. 

(5) *Sud æe opozvati uvjetnu osudu i odrediti izvršenje  izreèene kazne ako osuðena osoba tijekom provjeravanja ne izvrši obveze  koje su joj odreðene, a mogla ih je izvršiti. U sluèaju da se utvrdi  nemoguænost izvršenja obveza, sud te obveze može zamijeniti drugima, ili  osuðenu osobu osloboditi obveza.* 

(6) Sud æe opozvati uvjetnu osudu kad nakon njezine primjene utvrdi da  je uvjetno osuðena osoba prije toga poèinila kazneno djelo, ako ocijeni  da ne bi bilo uvjeta za primjenu mjere upozorenja da se za to kazneno  djelo znalo. S izreèenom kaznom u sluèaju opoziva uvjetne osude i s  kaznom za prije poèinjeno kazneno djelo postupit æe se prema odredbi  stavka 3. ovoga èlanka, a u sluèaju da sud ne opozove uvjetnu osudu,  postupit æe se prema odredbi stavka 4. ovoga èlanka. 

(7) Bez obzira na razloge za opoziv, uvjetna osuda se ne može opozvati  nakon što je protekla godina dana od isteka vremena provjeravanja. 

*Izvod iz Zakona o kaznenom postupku/pročišćeni tekst/  NN 152/08, 76/09*

 Glava XXIX.   POSTUPAK ZA OPOZIV UVJETNE OSUDE


*Članak 564.* (1)  Kad je u uvjetnoj osudi određeno da će se kazna izvršiti ako osuđenik  ne vrati imovinsku korist, ne naknadi štetu ili ne udovolji drugim  obvezama, a osuđenik u određenom roku nije udovoljio tim obvezama,  prvostupanjski sud provest će postupak za opoziv uvjetne osude na  prijedlog ovlaštenog tužitelja ili oštećenika.


(2)  Sudac koji za to bude određen ispitat će osuđenika, ako je dostupan, i  provesti potrebne izvide radi utvrđivanja činjenica i prikupljanja  dokaza važnih za odluku.


(3)  Nakon toga će predsjednik vijeća zakazati sjednicu vijeća o kojoj će  izvijestiti tužitelja, osuđenika i oštećenika. Nedolazak stranaka i  oštećenika, ako su uredno obaviješteni, ne sprečava održavanje sjednice  vijeća.


(*4)  Ako sud utvrdi da osuđenik nije udovoljio obvezi koja mu je bila  određena presudom, donijet će presudu kojom će opozvati uvjetnu osudu i  odrediti izvršenje izrečene kazne, ili odrediti novi rok za udovoljenje  obvezi, ili tu obvezu zamijeniti drugom ili osuđenika osloboditi obveze.  Ako sud ustanovi da nema osnove za donošenje koje od tih odluka,  rješenjem će obustaviti postupak za opoziv uvjetne osude.*


(5)  Ako se naknadno utvrdi da je osuđenik u vrijeme provjeravanja počinio  kazneno djelo za koje je osuđen na kaznu zbog koje je, prema odredbama  Kaznenog zakona, trebalo ili bilo moguće opozvati uvjetnu osudu, a sud  koji ga je osudio na kaznu je propustio o tome odlučiti, prvostupanjski  sud koji je izrekao uvjetnu osudu donijet će presudu kojom će opozvati  uvjetnu osudu i odrediti izvršenje izrečene kazne. Ako sud ustanovi da  nema osnove za opoziv uvjetne osude, rješenjem će obustaviti taj  postupak.


(6) Odluke iz stavka 5. ovog članka donosi sud nakon sjednice vijeća održane u skladu s odredbom stavka 3. ovog članka.


(7) Nakon pravomoćnosti presude iz stavka 5. ovog članka postupit će prema članku 498. ovog Zakona.

----------


## strumpfeta05

Sama pisala kaznenu prijavu i odnesla u DORH...DORH je dao taj prijedlog za ukidanje uvjetne..
Ovo mi je najbolje: "sud može osloboditi osuđenika podmirenja obveze" ....wtf ...čemu onda sva kalvarija?! 
A kao ništa roditelja ne oslobađa obaveze uzdržavanja...naravno, šta bi bilo da i ja ne radim? tko bi dijete uzdržavao?!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## samamama

ako sam dobro shvatila.. ti si prijavila slucaj u ODO i onda su oni podigli optuzni prijedlog? dali si prije toga primala privremeno uzdrzavanje od CZSS-a?

u nasoj zemlji je cinjenica da svatko pazi iskljucivo na svoju guzicu., pa se ja nadam da ce i moj slucaj biti drugaciji od tvog, jer je u nasem slucaju ODO samo podnjelo prijavu, a mene su zvali samo na jedno ročište kao svjedoka. mi smo 3 godine privremenog uzdrzavanja iskoristili, sto ce reci da je RH umjesto BM placala njegove obaveze. kada je tome takav slucaj, onda je i sud strozi a zakon efikasniji, pa se onda ne libe zatvoriti nekoga radi ne izvrsavanja svojih obaveza.- to se za sada nadam  :Wink: 
sve u svemu, kada se zbroji BM je drzavu oštetio za nekih 15.000,00 kn, na ime privremenog uzdrzavanja, a nekako ne mislim da je drzava i sud sklon to tek tako oprostiti i pušiti u nedogled istu priču- htio sam ali nisam mogao, ali obecajem da hocu.
bas cemo vidjeti kako ce se razvijati ova prica dalje.. jos 4 mjeseca i BM istice rok, bas me zanima hoce li mu poslje produziti rok ili ukinuti uvijet.

----------


## samamama

> Ovo mi je najbolje: "sud može osloboditi osuđenika podmirenja obveze" ....wtf ...čemu onda sva kalvarija?!


mislim da se to odnosi na slucaj kada sud utvrdi da je okrivljenik ispunio svoju obvezu., tj. kada on prilozi neki dokaz da ti je duzni iznos platio.

----------


## strumpfeta05

> ako sam dobro shvatila.. ti si prijavila slucaj u ODO i onda su oni podigli optuzni prijedlog? dali si prije toga primala privremeno uzdrzavanje od CZSS-a?
> 
> u nasoj zemlji je cinjenica da svatko pazi iskljucivo na svoju guzicu., pa se ja nadam da ce i moj slucaj biti drugaciji od tvog, jer je u nasem slucaju ODO samo podnjelo prijavu, a mene su zvali samo na jedno ročište kao svjedoka. mi smo 3 godine privremenog uzdrzavanja iskoristili, sto ce reci da je RH umjesto BM placala njegove obaveze. kada je tome takav slucaj, onda je i sud strozi a zakon efikasniji, pa se onda ne libe zatvoriti nekoga radi ne izvrsavanja svojih obaveza.- to se za sada nadam 
> sve u svemu, kada se zbroji BM je drzavu oštetio za nekih 15.000,00 kn, na ime privremenog uzdrzavanja, a nekako ne mislim da je drzava i sud sklon to tek tako oprostiti i pušiti u nedogled istu priču- htio sam ali nisam mogao, ali obecajem da hocu.
> bas cemo vidjeti kako ce se razvijati ova prica dalje.. jos 4 mjeseca i BM istice rok, bas me zanima hoce li mu poslje produziti rok ili ukinuti uvijet.


Podnijela prijavu u ODO.......nakon ročišta donesena presuda sa rokom 4 mj. da plati zaostatke sve....kad je prošlo par dana od toga roka, a budući da nije ni lipe platio, napisala sam prijedlog za ukidanje uvjetne kazne i da se odredi kazna i odnesla osobno u DORH...sad već bude 3. ročište...i ja primam privr. uzdr. godinu i pol, taj podatak je i sutkinja tražila službeno od CZSS....ono što mene ljuti da se tu vidi izbjegavanje zaposlenja - prijava na burzi na 2 dana...pa ja da sam bez posla, okrenula bi nebo i zemlju, visila na zavodu, prihvatila bilo kakav posao samo da radim....očito se ocu ne radi ...... glavno da si cigarete kupuje

----------


## .tina.

pozz,evo ovako.nazalost ima nas mnogo s takvim problemima.i moj bivsi suprug neplaća alimentaciju već tri g.niti pita za djete niti se javlja...bila sam u centru za soc skrb i dobila sam pravo na privremenu alimentaciju tj.privremeno uzdrzavanje djeteta od strane centra za soc skrb ali taj isti centar je trebao u nekom kratkom roku tj ukoliko sam upoznata kroz mjesec dana predat tuzbu drzavnom odvjetništvu protiv oca zbog neplaćanja alimentacije no međutim centar je tu zakazao i to je tako bilo skoro dvije g.tada sam više poludjela i otišla ponovo u taj isti centar i tek tada na moj veliki nagovor sam uspjela u tome da ga centar tuzi drzavnom odvjetništvu i dobila sam nakon mjesec dana da je tuzba predana.sta cu s time dobit tj,dali ce poćet plaćat alimentaciju neznam ja se iskreno nadam ali čisto nevjerujem jer on prima soc.pomoć a ima i kući na sebi ali u drugoj drzavi.ima auto koji je prepisao na svoju majku a žena ima preko 70 g.i nema ni vozacku,radi na crno u hrv.je samo prijavljen da bi primao soc.pomoć a u drugoj drzavi zivi.ja to sve uporno govorim nadleznim osobama u centru za soc.skrb ali oni ne reagiraju.moje djete ima 14 g.i svi znamo koliko djete tih godina ima troškova ali ja neznam šta se to događa u ovoj državi i čemu to vodi,stoga mogu samo reci da sam razočarana u sve i da ću se borit svim silama da plati svu alimentaciju jer djete ima pravo na to...

----------


## samamama

> Podnijela prijavu u ODO.......nakon ročišta donesena presuda sa rokom 4 mj. da plati zaostatke sve....kad je prošlo par dana od toga roka, a budući da nije ni lipe platio, napisala sam prijedlog za ukidanje uvjetne kazne i da se odredi kazna i odnesla osobno u DORH...sad već bude 3. ročište...i ja primam privr. uzdr. godinu i pol, taj podatak je i sutkinja tražila službeno od CZSS....ono što mene ljuti da se tu vidi izbjegavanje zaposlenja - prijava na burzi na 2 dana...pa ja da sam bez posla, okrenula bi nebo i zemlju, visila na zavodu, prihvatila bilo kakav posao samo da radim....očito se ocu ne radi ...... glavno da si cigarete kupuje


on se nije žalio na tu presudu? 
BM se žalio, sto je cijeli postupak otegnulo jos godinu dana do drugostupanjske odluke.
njemu se sud dao rok od 10 mjeseci da plati zaostatke, a uvjetno ga je osudio na 8 mjeseci zatvora. kakva je bila vasa presuda?

----------


## strumpfeta05

Ne, on se ne žali na ništa...niti na visini alimentacije, niti na bilo kakvu presudu...ja to ne shvaćam, svi smo mi ljudi, teško se živi....da barem pokuša razgovorom: gle, nisam u mogućnosti, plaćat ću koliko budem mogao itd.....a nije istina da barem 200 kn ne bi mogao za dijete odvojiti mjesečno.......da barem plast.ambalažu skuplja, pa 50 kn od toga da za malu....
Po prvoj presudi je dobio rok 5 mj. da plati zaostatke, pa ništa, pa se nagomilalo još novi obroci, pa dobio još jednom 4 mj. rok da plati....i sad smo tu gdje jesmo...... mada se do sad nije žalio, 100% se bude žalio na eventualno ukidanje uvjetne i određivanje kazne...
Prva presuda u 2010.god. ga je jamo reći uplašila i platio je onda u zadanom roku....ali sad se drži flegma po pitanju svega
Mi inače imamo i problem sa neviđanjem djeteta već više od godine dana....niti poziva, pitanja kako je dijete, ma katastrofa....

----------


## mila999

Moze li mi neko preporucit dobru odvjetnicu za rastavu braka?voljela bi iskusnu osobu kojoj nije u cilju odugovlacenje procesa te da je osoba koja ima iskustva i kako savjetovat zastitu djece kroz rastavu braka.Ima li netko iskustva s gdjom.Matijevic--Vrsaljko.koliko dodje rastava?

----------


## mila999

Oprostite sto ovako upadam u temu.Imate li koju dobru odvjetnicu za preporucit za vodjenje brakorazvodne parnice.?Zeljela bi nekoga s iskusyvom da mu nije u cilju odugovlacit vec pravno zastiti mene i djecu .hvala.zagreb je u pitanju

----------


## TornadosWings

> ukoliko sam upoznata kroz mjesec dana predat tuzbu drzavnom odvjetništvu protiv oca zbog neplaćanja alimentacije no međutim centar je tu zakazao i to je tako bilo skoro dvije g....


kod nas je trajalo samo 3 godine  :Smile: 



> i dobila sam nakon mjesec dana da je tuzba predana.sta cu s time dobit ...


Ništa ne dobivaš s time što CZSS diže optužnicu protiv BM jer su oni plaćali tebi umjesto njega privre.alimen. Čak što više, nije dobro to poticati iz sljedećeg razloga: 
- oni njega tuže da vrati novac njima jer su oni plaćali umjesto njega
- dobiti će spor i onda on nije više dužan samo tebi već i državi, tj CZSS
- ržava ima pravo prvestva u slučaju ovrhe

Dakle ukratko, CZSS će možda naplatiti svoja potraživanja njegovom imovinom ali ti si onda tek nakon njih na redu.

----------


## TornadosWings

> Oprostite sto ovako upadam u temu.Imate li koju dobru odvjetnicu za preporucit za vodjenje brakorazvodne parnice.?Zeljela bi nekoga s iskusyvom da mu nije u cilju odugovlacit vec pravno zastiti mene i djecu .hvala.zagreb je u pitanju


dafinka večerina
2500 kn uzima po sporu, bez obzira koliko traje i dodatnih 800 ako bude žalbe na prvostupanjsku

----------


## TornadosWings

mijenjaj odvjetnika i sama odi na sud da vidiš da li su uopće zaprimili zahtjev!

----------


## TornadosWings

do odvjetnika je. Kad god pišem sama i 2 put nazovem na sud da provjerim status, odmah uđem u proceduru.
Jeste da me ne vole tamo na sudovima, ali ne volim ni ja njih pa nema veze  :Laughing:

----------


## TornadosWings

Kako volim taj CZSS grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
1. odi na stranice HOK-a (odvjetnička komora) i vidi koje dokumente trebaš predati za dobivanje besplatne pravne pomoći
2. odvjetnika kojeg ti dodjele bar 2 x tjedno zovi telefonski i pitaj za status. 
3. Odvjetnika traži da ti kopira svaki dopis, zapisnik, podnesak koji prođe preko njegovog stola - zakonski imaš na to pravo, istodobno ćeš učiti o svojim pravima čitajući citirane članke, a saznati ćeš po datumima dokumentata koliko brzo odvjetnik reagira.
4. BM u međuvremenu SMS-om pitaj kada će početi plaćati i koliko je spreman plaćati, da imaš pismen dokaz da je rekao da "neće nikad" - meni je taj odlično došao :D
5. čekaj još 3 mjeseca pa u CZSS zatraži privremenu alimentaciju (mora proci 6 mjeseci neplaćanja da ti je mogu odobriti) - to BM vodi ka dugovanju državi
6. pazi da ti u CZSS ne dodjele manji iznos nego što je zakonski propisan. Dakle moraju ti plaćati 50% minimalnih mjesečnih potreba - određuje Zavod za statistiku
7. kod javnog bilježnika neka ti napiše zahtjev za ovrhu (ne zaboraviti kamate) i to lijepo plati - to ga vodi na put ovrhe
8. Ako je prošlo 6 mjeseci, od na ODO i istodobno podnesi kaznenu prijavu - ta ga vodi put zatvora 
ALI, put je malte ne kao put oko svijeta i još dodatno pun kamenja i rupa.

Moj univerzalni savjeti za rastavljene roditelje:
1. Naoružaj se čeličnim živcima, 
2. imaj šalabahter u džepu s telefonskim brojevima, imenima, brojevima spisa, datumima i naravno radno vrijeme sa strankama, sljedećih ustanova:
ODO - općinsko državno odvjetništvo - drž.odvjenik, recepcija, pisarnica
OKS - Općinski kazeni sud - pisarnica, sudac, viši savjetnik
CZSS - tvoja ispostava - soc radnik, pravnik, centrala i obavezno računovodstvo :D
HOK ili tvoj odvjetnik - nabavi mu broj mobitela ali prije svega EMAIL - odvjetnici se boje emailova jer znaju da se često uvažavaju kao pismeni trag
Najbliži javni bilježnik
Škola/vrtić - nikad ne znaš kada ćeš ih trebati
3. NAoružaj se ponovno čeličnim živcima :D

Nema predaje. KAo oni nas ne štede, ne moramo ni mi njih  :Smile:

----------


## TornadosWings

gubi pravo na roditeljstvo, zadržava pravo plaćanja  :Smile:

----------


## vanna27

Pozdrav,

Pročitala sam ovdje puno korisnih savjeta i uputili ste me na ispravne postupke,stoga vas kao vaša nova članica od srca pozdravljam.
Našla sam se u svakoj rečenici svakog člana,stoga sam slobodna upitati :
Nakon dugotrajnog pokušaja naplate alimentacije pokrenula sam postupak opoziva uvjetne presude,postupak je završio i sud je izrekao kaznu zatvora u trajanju jedne godine.presuda je donešena u 11.mjesecu i piše da nezadovoljna stranka ima pravo žalbe u roku od osam dana od primitka presude.Ja sam danas primila žalbu ??Što mi je učiniti?

Lijepi pozdrav

----------


## MalaCRNA5555

2009 pokrenut sud DJETE rodeno 2006 ...odvjetnik preko komore presuda za koju nisam znala donesena 2012 ...upravo ju podigla na sudu ponovo pokrecem za alimentaciju jer Gospodin od rodenja do danas nije dao ni kune ..duga prica ..ugl. .dali se može naplatiti sve do presude pa onda unazad od 2012 do danas ili po zakonu kako sam cula sve prije presude DJETE gubi a ja mogu unazad 5 godina traziti naplatu svega

----------

